# Strange Yellow Banana



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Guess Who


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

Nice Porsche, absolutely no idea who it is though. You?


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Thorin said:


> *Nice Porsche, absolutely no idea who it is though. You? *


I took the pictures 

It's a "known" person


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

that there be Sombergs car me thinks?

whether right or wrong, tis luvly :smokin:


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

That'll be Andre 'McCloggy' Somberg


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

nice:smokin:


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

Very, err, yellow!

Nice pics 

Gaz.


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

MAD!! i realy love wide arched massive spoiler porsches, it could only be clogbender!!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Bingo.*

Tiz me indeed on the Sunday. Notice the blood stain front left above the last letter of the license plate. That used to be a bird :smokin: (the specimen that flies (or better used to fly in this case) ) Never under-estimate a banana on four wheels with me behind the steering wheel


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Clogs,

To coin a phrase......

That car looks TOIGHT !!  










lol

J..:smokin:


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Andre, nice to see the car in action!!
Did the bird damage the front spoiler?


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

No, the bird was damaged instead. Apparently it was split in two.


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Andre without meaning any disrespect is that a real GT2 ?


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

Captain custard has a BROTHER 

RICH S


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

It's an RS (only 1014 produced) which has been a Techart demo car. It was converted to GT2 looks from new. It's now got GT2 rear suspension (front suspension of the GT2 is already the same as an RS). It's got an RS engine, slightly tuned, 313 hp. The suspension itself is tuned for the Nurburgring. The weight is 1200 kg, it's got several lightweight parts (doors, bonnets, fenders). And it goes like hell, proof of which will be available soon..


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

a simply gorgeous car none the less :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

somberg said:


> *And it goes like hell, proof of which will be available soon..   *


I can vouch for that  Not bad for a souped-up beetle with big wings and a flashy paintjob :smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Thanks. :smokin:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

somberg...can we call you "Banana-man" now  :smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Banana-man*

Absolutely Dino    :smokin:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

How about airbrushing these on your banana-RS?    


























:smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*LMAO !!*

That does sound like a jolly good idea..   :smokin:


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Andre, when will you be at the ring again?


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Probably Saturday, Eifelklassik. But I can't drive. Don't know about next time, probably during the week.


----------



## I_Romo (Jun 16, 2002)

somberg said:


> But I can't drive


I thought you were good at it  

Hi Andre,compliments on a stunning ride.

ciao

Romo


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Drive*

Can't drive because the Nordschleife is closed.....  :smokin: 

Thanks for the compliment. It is a stunning ride indeed. Suspension is now tuned for the Nordschleife, Dunlop Super Sport Race tires work fantastic. Almost as good as a slick. Already looking forward to the next time ! :smokin:


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

somberg said:


> *Probably Saturday, Eifelklassik. But I can't drive. Don't know about next time, probably during the week. *


So it'll be a while before I can see it in the metal.


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*Rocking the "RING" with Andre.*

Me, Guy & Ged joined our mate Andre at the Ring for a Full Track Day on Monday & we did Spa on the way home all day Tuesday.

Does life get any better? it will when my GT3 arrives 

Henry.


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*Sun all day long at Spa.*










Henry.:smokin:


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Why am I always the last to know these "secret" ring meets?


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

Richie said:


> *Why am I always the last to know these "secret" ring meets? *


Because Andre doesn't want the whole world to know that he (in his yellow Beetle) gets passed by another Dutchman in an Evo 6 all the time! :smokin:


----------



## Stephane (Dec 30, 2002)

OMG  

Bratwurst only with pommes please. I think some material of this expedition will be featured in a theatre nearby.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

So Belgium does actually get sun sometimes


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

*Sun?*

What's that, "sun", dino? :smokin: 

The only sun i get to see on a regular basis are those purple & black computer thingies


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

lol


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

Hello Dino! I think you have some pix of that fast E6.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Yes I think I do :smokin:


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Bratwurst said:


> *Because Andre doesn't want the whole world to know that he (in his yellow Beetle) gets passed by another Dutchman in an Evo 6 all the time! :smokin: *


ROFL!!!
Even more sorry I missed it now.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Blabla*

Well, Bratwurst usually is in such a hurry because he knows that he needs to go to the petrol station after 2 to 3 laps... so until now I've found it to be wise to let him pass so that I can take him to the next petrol station in case he's standing still without petrol in his car...  :smokin: 
No mercy next time though...better take a spare jerrycan with you..  :smokin:


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

tut tut, 4 to 5 laps!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Bratwurst said:


> *tut tut, 4 to 5 laps! *


Only in your dreams.....   :smokin:


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

I like your 'no Soarers' !Isnt there some guy called V-Bird who drives that blob?


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Blob*

That could well be, also someone who calls himself Mycroft seems to drive such a barge.:smokin:


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

*OMG !!!!*



Bratwurst said:


> *I like your 'no Soarers' !Isnt there some guy called V-Bird who drives that blob? *


"Light blue touch paper, and retire to a safe distance!"


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*The Taxi*










Henry


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

V-Bird is Mycroft is blob......


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Plonk*



Bratwurst said:


> *V-Bird is Mycroft is blob...... *


  Any other nicknames ?
So basically there's only one soarer in the UK ?  :smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Taxi*

Very nice picture Henry. Been trying to upload the material to A., haven't been succesfull so far


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*Spa Action.*

Wot! No brake fade ?











Henry.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Brake fade ? Wotzdet ?*

Another nice picture Henry !:smokin: 
No fade indeed, just the suspension being a bit too soft


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Andre, are those the magnesium BBS wheels on your car?


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

yep :smokin:


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

yeah, but the rest of the car and driver are still too heavy


----------



## Stephane (Dec 30, 2002)

Something else, about the License to kill birds Somberg is referring to:











Take a good look at the front drivers side of the lid (not the hood in this case).


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

Yeah again, he is not only slow but molests animals as well....


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

And Evo's


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

Yellow shows the blood well......
It`s a bit like wearing white underware while driving the Ring 


Henry


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Henry said:


> *Yellow shows the blood well......
> It`s a bit like wearing white underware while driving the Ring
> 
> 
> Henry *


Priceless Henry!!!!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Henry said:


> *Yellow shows the blood well......
> It`s a bit like wearing white underware while driving the Ring
> 
> 
> Henry *


Poor Henry  

Who scared the sh1t out of you then ?   

Now, let me think. Can't be me 'caus the passenger seat was too tight for your sorry big lumpy a$$ (darn, hear who's saying that...) . You've been in the car on the Ring with Ged, Guy and Paul.


Right, I know the answer now...  :smokin:


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

I love the oldstyle porsche's (993) nice car !!
:smokin:


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

He definitely has to do something!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Location*

I like that location of yours : "Much closer to the Ring than Sombergie"


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

yeah, but deep inside you don't like it at all.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Tank volume*

Not a problem for someone like me :smokin: Unlike an Evo, I don't have to get a full tank of petrol half-way and get another tank before I can even drive on the Ring. Heck, I can even do about 6-7 laps on the same tank before refilling !!   :smokin:


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: Tank volume*



somberg said:


> *Not a problem for someone like me :smokin: Unlike an Evo, I don't have to get a full tank of petrol half-way and get another tank before I can even drive on the Ring. Heck, I can even do about 6-7 laps on the same tank before refilling !!   :smokin: *


So the Porsche is a really economical car, LOL?


----------



## Stephane (Dec 30, 2002)

Not quite, the jerrycan the Evo carries is a bit undersized


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

But one day, the Evo will have a bigger tank as well.....


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

But then it will be heavier again, and you'll be passed by Golf TDi's


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

hmm, then I better get a bigger turbo and different ecu as well!


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

G: Get 2 turbo's while you're at it  

Carbon bits would help too


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

Sombergies at the Ring again, when will he learn that his Porsche is missing a couple of hairdryers? Andre, you won`t be able to keep up!

Henry


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Henry,

I don't need those hairdryers; lack thereof is more than compensated by track knowledge and skill   
However, the twin-hairdryer option does exist, don't hesitate to donate parts and/or money    

Banana is shiney now, tommorw morning I'm off to the Ring !!


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*Have a great time Andre.*

Track knowledge, I can remember the first 20 or so bends to the 5km marker, the rest is still a blur. I love it!

Henry


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

@Ali_Jas: maybe you don't need a hairdryer, but you do need some bicycle pumps in the rear of your banana that work!!!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Bratwurst, who the **** is Ali-Jas ?? :smokin: 

Anyway, if I need a hairdryer, I will have two thank you very much and as far as the pumps are concerned: they are being taken care of as we speak so to say :smokin:


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

@Jaske: good! When are you comming to the Ring again?


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Bratwurst: asap, hopefully later this week. Car should be finished on Thursday  
Also planning to test the GT-R next week Fridayafternoon, but don't tell anyone, it's topsecret  and I'm not completely sure if we're going to be in time :smokin:


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

Let me know if and when you are comming. I will come and have a look if I can find the time. And I will definitely be there when you come with the banaan.

Keep me posted.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Will do.:smokin:


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

So, banana man, are you coming this weekend? Or are you scared that it might be a bit wet?


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

I can clearly see that you're a "Bratwurst" and no more than that  
You have no idea whom you're talking to :smokin: when it comes to rainy weather on the Ring. 

Anyway, Bananaman may be on his way on Sunday, but first: the GTR on Friday afternoon  :smokin:


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

yeah, right, maybe in your heavy Skywalker, but in your Pörsche??


----------



## Claudius (Jul 29, 2002)

So, somberg, anything else you can think of except for the Evo having a smaller tank than your "Heckschleuder"? 

I appreciate the fact that your car brakes well: with half or so of the engine weight BEHIND the rear axle, you'd expect the rear brakes to contribute to the braking effort more than on a crappy cheap Jap 4 cylinder fornt engined matchbox, wouldnt you? 
Too bad that that engine position means terminal understeer or uncontrollable oversteer (unless you are as good as Jean-Pierre, but Gerrit tells me you're not).

Bratwurst says your car only puts out 315 bhp? Is that true?  Looks all spoilered up, Porsche Cup style plastics all over it; surely there must be some powerplant in there? Why are you talking about getting 2 turbos? Arent there already 2 in every decent Porsche anyway?  

I've got to go, have fun, dont burn too much rubber (I mean your willy, with the Porsche that's unavoidable!  LOL)


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Claudius said:


> *in every decent Porsche *


Claudius does U-turn shock !!

       

Now play nice, or this one will get closed too !! lololol


----------



## Claudius (Jul 29, 2002)

bladerider said:


> *Claudius does U-turn shock !!*


Not a U-Turn, a weak attempt of flattery.  

I see somberg takes as long to reply as his Dr Ing. hf (high flyer) Posch  takes to lap the ring... let's collect some funds for a twin turbo kit for the "crawling Dutchman"!  I cant stand so little PS (Pferdeschwächen = horse weaknesses).


I see you laid her, Bladie :smokin:


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

:smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

yawn..:smokin: 

My toilet seat is more exciting...


----------



## Claudius (Jul 29, 2002)

somberg said:


> *yawn..:smokin:
> 
> My toilet seat is more exciting... *



Why dont you get a turbo kit, then?  LOL


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Eva sucks..*

Well, let me tell you this. Do you know that you're being referred to as Claudette by a certain other Eva-owner, also known as thaaa thuuu thaaa thuuu or Gait oet Grunning ? That Claudette must refer to your driving abilities I suppose  which puts all your other "remarks" in their proper perspective :smokin: 
And yes, you're right, while I buy a bottle of water, Eva owners buy a tank of petrol. How sad that is... On the other hand, at least Gait is lapping the Ring, you're not  chicken  (not that Gait knows his way over there :smokin: he's using all the Eva gizmo's to stay out of trouble, proof of which is available on video :smokin: )
So, in a nutshell, all you Eva owners can do, is talk [email protected]  Thing is, you Mistybusy owners want to have a passenger lap in any of my cars. Why don't you just ask instead of making a fool out of yourselves ??


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*'Ello Claudette*

Now who's taking his (sorry her   ) time for a reply here ... 
'Allo 'allo Claudette.. it is I, somberg....:smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Clonk*

That was Claudette, closing the lid of the toilette hahahahaha   :smokin:


----------



## Claudius (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Eva sucks..*



somberg said:


> *Well, let me tell you this. Do you know that you're being referred to as Claudette by a certain other Eva-owner *


Yes. You sound jealous of that level of intimacy. Are you gay? I heard that's widely  accepted in the Netherlands...




somberg said:


> *That Claudette must refer to your driving abilities I suppose  *


Please see the post by clivew on the following URL for an opinion on my driving: http://www.lancerregister.com/showthread.php?threadid=32092&perpage=10&pagenumber=4




somberg said:


> *And yes, you're right, while I buy a bottle of water, Eva owners buy a tank of petrol.*


How is that? Does driving the Heckschleuder make you sweat? Come on, surely not at those low speeds?  




somberg said:


> *On the other hand, at least Gait is lapping the Ring, you're not  chicken  *


Gerrit lives close to the ring, I live over 1500 km from there...




somberg said:


> *not that Gait knows his way over there :smokin: he's using all the Eva gizmo's to stay out of trouble*


You've been reading too many shïtty UK car forums, dude: Gerrit has got an Evo 6 RS2: no AYC and no ABS. No front diff either! 




somberg said:


> *you Mistybusy owners want to have a passenger lap in any of my cars. Why don't you just ask instead of making a fool out of yourselves ??  *


WTF!?  LOL I wouldnt want to be seen dead in that yellow penïs extender!  315 bhp!  LOL I had that much power when I changed the exhaust on my first stock Evo 3 years ago! 

HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Claudius (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Clonk*



somberg said:


> *That was Claudette, closing the lid of the toilette hahahahaha   :smokin: *


Oh, I get it now: you're drunk  How sad...  

too bad you didnt have time to make it out of the damn toilet before I closed the lid! And you know what? I'm going to flush it now!  LOL!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*hahaha !!*

Claudette, I rest my case.:smokin: I clearly have touched a nerve haven't I ?
You want me to believe someone who posts on a Mistybusy register ???? Come on, on what planet were you born  I want to see proof :smokin: Be a man (sorry woman :smokin: ) , drive to the Ring, and drive on the Ring. What? Do I hear an excuse? "Yes, but..but...but it's 1500 km"... What silly excuse is that ? Only 1500 km ?? Oh, let me think, hmmm, I know now, a new tank of petrol every 150 km  hahaha. Well at least it's good for a laugh isn't it 

Go to bed now Claudette.:smokin: You're getting all tired and whoozy now....


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: Re: Clonk --> STOP PRESS*



Claudius said:


> *Oh, I get it now: you're drunk  How sad...
> 
> too bad you didnt have time to make it out of the damn toilet before I closed the lid! And you know what? I'm going to flush it now!  LOL! *


WTF ?!?!? Claudette has running water ?!? That MUST be unique in the world of MissyBusy owners... :smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

I think Claudette's gone to sleep.... shhhhh.... silence please....:smokin:


----------



## Claudius (Jul 29, 2002)

somberg said:


> *I think Claudette's gone to sleep.... shhhhh.... silence please....:smokin: *


 LOL I was reading more interesting things about Evos...


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Yer what ???*



Claudius said:


> * LOL I was reading more interesting things about Evos...  *


How can one read interesting things about an Eva, let alone Eva's ??  

Must be the equivalent of a kindergarten child playing with fire  :smokin:


----------



## Claudius (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: hahaha !!*



somberg said:


> *Claudette, I rest my case.:smokin: I clearly have touched a nerve haven't I ? *


Not at all. Why would that be?  




somberg said:


> *You want me to believe someone who posts on a Mistybusy register ???? Come on, on what planet were you born*


Same as yours, and very very close to the Dutch border. But I was lucky!  LOL




somberg said:


> *You want me to believe someone who posts on a Mistybusy register ?*


I dont want you to believe people who post on the MLR, you believe whatever you please. All I ask is that you stop holding them up next time you crawl around the ring in that banana!


----------



## Claudius (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Yer what ???*



somberg said:


> *How can one read interesting things about an Eva, let alone Eva's ??  *


Easy:
1/ go to school and learn how to read
2/ practice
3/ read

Well, it sounds easy. But it's like driving: you think you're good, but then Bratwurst passes you in his Evo!  LOL


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Well well*

Is that all you've got ??

Next time you make it to the Ring in your pathetic little Eva, why don't you warn me upfront  I might mistake you for a Fiat Panda driver otherwise and overtake you by mistake   :smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: Re: Yer what ???*



Claudius said:


> *Easy:
> 1/ go to school and learn how to read
> 2/ practice
> 3/ read
> ...


Amazing Discoveries !! Claudette surpasses the average Eva achievements. Well done !! :smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Rain*

Well, I must say it was my pleasure to p1ss on your shoes and tell you that it's raining 
Next time, you have to think of better arguments; since you can read, I'd advise you to dig into the Charisma archives a bit deeper, although I don't think it'll help a lot...  :smokin:


----------



## Claudius (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Well well*



somberg said:


> *Next time you make it to the Ring in your pathetic little Eva, why don't you warn me upfront  I might mistake you for a Fiat Panda driver otherwise and overtake you by mistake   :smokin: *


You'd have to explain how, cos you have less power (100 bhp less) and longer gear ratios.

But dont let physics get into the way: DREAM ON!  LOL


----------



## Claudius (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Yer what ???*



somberg said:


> *Claudette surpasses the average Eva achievements. Well done !! :smokin: *


Thanks. 

I'd like to be able to say the same thing about you, but that would be lying: your Porsche is below the average set by others, but hey, at least yours isnt black (if that helps overcome the lack of power I dont know, but you seem a very optimistic person )


----------



## Claudius (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Rain*



somberg said:


> *Well, I must say it was my pleasure to p1ss on your shoes and tell you that it's raining *


Just looked out of the window, and no, it isnt.  

Or do you mean this coming week end? Then you're screwed!  LOL Gerrit will eat you for breakfast!!  LOL




somberg said:


> *I'd advise you to dig into the Charisma archives a bit deeper*


What for? Most of the stuff in there was written by me!  LOL


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

wow! you guys have been busy.


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Bratwurst said:


> *wow! you guys have been busy.
> 
> *


ROFL, that is an understatement!!


----------



## Claudius (Jul 29, 2002)




----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Smilies*

           :smokin:


----------



## Claudius (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Smilies*



somberg said:


> *           :smokin: *


You smoke too much dope, dude!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Claudette*

Are you coming to the Ring this weekend ?:smokin:


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

Nah, he will never come to the Ring. I used to ask him all the time, but no chance. He just drives like a maniac around MC on the 'rally roads' in his 400hp plus Evette.

Are you comming? It seems there will be snow friday and saterday. Sunday cold and rainy. If it rains hard I wil not come: my DSSR tires have not much profile left......


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Bratwurst said:


> *Nah, he will never come to the Ring. I used to ask him all the time, but no chance. He just drives like a maniac around MC on the 'rally roads' in his 400hp plus Evette.
> 
> Are you comming? It seems there will be snow friday and saterday. Sunday cold and rainy. If it rains hard I wil not come: my DSSR tires have not much profile left...... *


There's one weather station who doesn't predict snow.. I will decide tomorrow afternoon what to do for Friday; if I go I will check again on Friday morning before I leave. Snow shouldn't be a big problem; I'll take rain tires  
For Sunday I first need to have the Banana finished; I can't tell right now if that works or not. If it does, I might go there but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Claudius (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Claudette*



somberg said:


> *Are you coming to the Ring this weekend ?:smokin: *



Are you coming to Turini the week end after that? :smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: Re: Claudette*



Claudius said:


> *Are you coming to Turini the week end after that? :smokin:
> 
> *


Hi there Bickers Dickers,

Are they about to move the Ring to there then within a week ?   If so, yes, of course.:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Claudius (Jul 29, 2002)

Damn, you're as funny as ARTE TV... yawn...


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Claudius said:


> *Damn, you're as funny as ARTE TV... yawn... *


Must be a boring channel, you knowing it


----------



## MB Power (Oct 24, 2003)

somberg said:


> *yawn..:smokin:
> 
> My toilet seat is more exciting... *


You've never seen my toilet! 
Bwahahahahahahaha


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

MB Power said:


> *You've never seen my toilet!
> Bwahahahahahahaha *


Nor do I intend to ....   :smokin: 

Now all we need, is that silly collegue of yours with his pathetic Mistybusy to join this board; we'll soon conquer it...

Holland rules !   :smokin:


----------



## MB Power (Oct 24, 2003)

somberg said:


> *Nor do I intend to ....   :smokin:
> 
> Now all we need, is that silly collegue of yours with his pathetic Mistybusy to join this board; we'll soon conquer it...
> 
> Holland rules !   :smokin: *


And Yuck Fou too.......
Bwahahahahahahaha Yellow banana bwahahahahahaha.


----------



## MB Power (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: Brake fade ? Wotzdet ?*



somberg said:


> *Another nice picture Henry !:smokin:
> No fade indeed, just the suspension being a bit too soft  *


You two "guys" must be in Love.....


----------



## Claudius (Jul 29, 2002)

somberg said:


> *we'll soon conquer it...
> 
> Holland rules !   :smokin: *


Just a quick reminder: the Netherlands (or "Holland", as you call it) never conquered jack; in fact, they shut up like you wouldnt believe when the Germans came through to go to France (no one cares about the Netherlands).

Now, the English, that's a different story: these guys are tough, defending their country and kicking some serious Messerschmidt a$s: a worthwhile example for _German_ car driving cheeseheads, wouldnt you agree?  LOL


----------



## Claudius (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Brake fade ? Wotzdet ?*



MB Power said:


> *You two "guys" must be in Love.....  *


Probably: as I said before, being gay / homosexual when you're a guy is accepted / normal in "Holland"


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Brake fade ? Wotzdet ?*



Claudius said:


> *Probably: as I said before, being gay / homosexual / liking dick when you're a guy is accepted / normal in "Holland"   *


Claudette,

Mind your tongue, or you'll be banned here  :smokin: 

No go back and play with your finger, you nitwit.


----------



## Claudius (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Brake fade ? Wotzdet ?*



somberg said:


> *Claudette,
> 
> Mind your tongue, or you'll be banned here  :smokin: *



Well, what can I say, Andre: go ahead, ban me!   LOL you wishfully thinking Banana boatman!  LOL





somberg said:


> *No go back and play with your finger, you nitwit. *



You'd better play with your fingers and sort those wires on your POS s/h GTR out rather than crawling around the ring and holding Bratwurst up, you Überkäfer man


----------



## 2fast_4u (Nov 1, 2003)

It's ok looking...

If only it werent yellow... maybe silver or blue would be better...


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Pictures*

Bart Goossens has made some very nice pictures of the Porker on the Ring yesterday:

http://users.pandora.be/hscg/2003_11_08/11-08-2003/image1.html

http://users.pandora.be/hscg/2003_11_08/11-08-2003/image17.html

http://users.pandora.be/hscg/2003_11_08/11-08-2003/image43.html

http://users.pandora.be/hscg/2003_11_08/11-08-2003/image69.html

The good news is that the suspension is now fully sorted  :smokin: 

Skyline suspension is the next victim..:smokin:


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: Pictures*



somberg said:


> *Bart Goossens has made some very nice pictures of the Porker on the Ring yesterday:
> 
> http://users.pandora.be/hscg/2003_11_08/11-08-2003/image1.html
> 
> ...


Looks like you enjoyed yourself Andre!!
Picture's look awesome, I like nr 43 the best.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Yippee...*

Yes, wasn't bad really :smokin: 
The car has new 3-way adjustable shockers (Dutch of course: Moton :smokin: ), the set up is done by Michael Rusch. We've finetuned it now and I can tell you that it's an absolute thrill to drive it on the Ring, even with Dunlop SS Race semi-slicks  :smokin: The car has progressive springs: 2 for the rear corners, 3 in front. The result after only 11 laps of testing is a car with a very smooth ride that bites itself into the corner like a pitbull into red meat :smokin: Handling is very neutral now; it's a priviledge to be able to drive a car like this. Simply stunning :smokin: 

We're going to do the same trick on the GTR now.:smokin:


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

43 best one indeed... (might suggest Bart to use higher F numbers  )

The SUBWBWAFPJ already felt pretty sharp @ Spa, would love to see it in action @ the ring now 

Enjoy it André

Cheers

S


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Thanks Simon. 

Nr 43 is the best one I believe.

Cars' handling on the Ring is much better now. In a few places the back lost grip due to the suspension not rebounding fast enough. Also, the suspension travel wasn't large enough and the shockers were too hard for the Ring. Because of the high-speed bump and the progressive springs I would also get away with unintentional driving over curbs...

BTW the glove comptmt door still is iffy...


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Andre, do you drive the banana to the ring on race semi slicks ?


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

somberg said:


> *BTW the glove comptmt door still is iffy... *


As posted on the other board, i thought that was an added feature for people with weak stomach in high-G corners (CF "Taxi") :smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Richie said:


> *Andre, do you drive the banana to the ring on race semi slicks ? *


No.:smokin:


----------



## MB Power (Oct 24, 2003)

Heeee Dr. Dré aka Banana Man...

Pick a date and we will cruise the Ring for a couple of rounds!


MB Power (License to kill pedestrians!):smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

That will be next year I'm afraid...


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

I get the feeling you won't show up with that underpowered piece of rotten fruit at all! And I understand, it is terrible if one gets passed by an Eva all the time.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

yawn..:smokin: 

you're just jealous because you

a) haven't got a proper Japanese car: a Skyline

b) haven't got a Porker.

Case closed.:smokin: 

PS the only thing you can pass, is a standing tree.:smokin:


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

..and yellow fruit with yellow plates on it!!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Better than a Charisma with a German plate :smokin:


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Bratwurst said:


> *..and yellow fruit with yellow plates on it!! *


Maybe if you chain it to that standing tree 

You guys crack me up


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

O, Zombie, you wish you could get German plates: you would have been able to buy fruit with some hairdryers in it! Instead, you donate cash to keep the ***** up to make sure your fruit stays dry.:smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Bratwurst said:


> *O, Zombie, you wish you could get German plates: you would have been able to buy fruit with some hairdryers in it! Instead, you donate cash to keep the ***** up to make sure your fruit stays dry.:smokin: *


Yes, correct.  Dutch bastards.   Legalized theft.


----------



## DRUM (Nov 30, 2003)

*The Fat Dutchman*

Where are you old man? and how is the Porker?


DRUM.  

PS.Who am I? Pi$$ Tune Baby!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Pi$$ Tune*

Who the vuck is Melanie Sykes ? :smokin: 

I'm back home at the moment.:smokin: The Porker is waiting for a power upgrade. Two tubbies I guess.:smokin:


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

Ha ha! I did it!!


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Pi$$ Tune*



somberg said:


> *The Porker is waiting for a power upgrade. Two tubbies I guess.:smokin: *


Can't you stick an RB26 in there? surely you have a couple underneath your bed


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Bratwurst said:


> *Ha ha! I did it!! *


Why do you want to inform the world about the fact that you're not a virgin any more ?


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

somberg said:


> *Why do you want to inform the world about the fact that you're not a virgin any more ?  *


Yeah... the insolence of some people


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: Re: Pi$$ Tune*



SimonSays said:


> *Can't you stick an RB26 in there? surely you have a couple underneath your bed  *


Yes I have a few in stock, but not under my bed fortunately.:smokin: And no I wouldn't consider sticking an RB26 in there :smokin: That sounds like xeno-transplantation.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

SimonSays said:


> *Yeah... the insolence of some people  *


Typical Dutch


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

Still funny though, that the yellow disease will get some hairdryers only because it got passed twice by an Evo. It won't help though.:smokin:


----------



## DRUM (Nov 30, 2003)

*Ha Ha*

The flying Dutchman returns! Welcome home buddy!! I am in disguise as DRUM. I am slowly converting GTR owners in to buying Porkers..........I am on a winning streak.........I am the Pied Piper.

Follow the DRUM


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

well, that is not very difficult!!


----------



## DRUM (Nov 30, 2003)

Are you about to join Bratwurst? The Lord of the Ring is Porsche you know.

Would you like a ride around in my dream machine?

The long Dutch dude needs a pair of hair-dryers to keep on the pace   

DRUM


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

So far, there is only one Porsche on the Ring during public days that is faster than my Eva. It does have two turbos and a lot of power. Would like one of those, but for the moment Eva will do the job. 

Will do Castrol Haug Cup with it next year. Then I will meet some faster Porkers.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Bratwurst, that's what you are. A Bratwurst. Ready to be eaten by anyone who likes fat German food.:smokin: Wrong food, wrong car.:smokin: Get a life, buy a Porker !!


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

then you must be a very, very slow driver.................


----------



## DRUM (Nov 30, 2003)

I look forward to seeing you at the Ring, the Banana Man can arrange a fun track day for us all and I`ll bring a few friends. I was in the silver GT3 infront of Andres RS in his video.

DRUM.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

DRUM said:


> *I look forward to seeing you at the Ring, the Banana Man can arrange a fun track day for us all and I`ll bring a few friends. I was in the silver GT3 infront of Andres RS in his video.
> 
> DRUM. *


Strange. 

Should have been CRUM instead of DRUM.:smokin: Explain.....!!

Anyway, you better get some Moton dampers on your new machine  or else you'll be named the White Chicane instead of Silver Chicane    hehe...


----------



## MB Power (Oct 24, 2003)

Heeee Mr. Somberg,

Back in town? Prepare..........
"We got a tank full of gas, a full pack of cigarets and we're wearing sunglasses..... HIT IT!"


:smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Yes uncle Pete ! 
No damage except for pain in the eyes looking at some old broads in those non-KLM inter-continental airplanes   
Living proof that Frankenstein is alive, man. :smokin: 

BTW Kim says hello to Café Rene.   :smokin:


----------



## MB Power (Oct 24, 2003)

Bwaaahhaaaahhaaaaaa  

After being away for a while, you still find the time picking your nose and selling nonsense on the forum  

It seems that business is going well, a bit similar like a certain TOP insurance broker in Oss :smokin: 
Looking forward to drive with you in the SYB....

And remember..... Humpty Dumpty was pushed!!!


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

MB Power said:


> *It seems that business is going well, a bit similar like a certain TOP insurance broker in Oss :smokin:
> Looking forward to drive with you in the SYB....
> *


Insurance... ? If you do car insurance, can you e-mail me please?

[email protected]

Cheers
Simon
(ps: in't nederlands is ok hoor  )


Sorry for the hijack :smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Checking the nuerburgring.de site for 2004 opening dates all the time  that is in between bb hopping yes. We'd better check if you fit in the passenger seat; if not, no xmas dinner + drinks for you mate. :smokin:


----------



## DRUM (Nov 30, 2003)

*Andre*

Moton suspension was on my car but the guy took it off. He tried to sell it to me as an extra afterwards but for too much money....he still has it, maybe I`ll make him an offer when I`m rich like you 

I love Melanie Sykes, I `m now over 40 so I don`t give a $h1t 

Mel, do you want to see my Porker? 

Off to my clog dancing lessons, bye.

DRUM 

ps. Exactly want Moton System does Micheal (German Suspension Guru) recommend?just in case Santa deposits a few Euro`s in my bank account.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: Ha Ha*



DRUM said:


> *The flying Dutchman returns! Welcome home buddy!! I am in disguise as DRUM. I am slowly converting GTR owners in to buying Porkers..........I am on a winning streak.........I am the Pied Piper.
> 
> Follow the DRUM *


Why would anyone wanna buy a crappy Porsche? Where's the fun in that?

Cem


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

maybe first they had a Renault Skyscreamer GT-R....


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Damn it, knew I shouldn't have got involved 

Hey I had 2 Evo 6's! But then I moved on to something nicer 

Cem


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: Re: Ha Ha*



Blow Dog said:


> *Why would anyone wanna buy a crappy Porsche? Where's the fun in that?
> 
> Cem *


hehe  stirring things up are you, you silly little [email protected]    You know very well indeed why someone would buy a crappy Porker...

Now look what you've done - you've given the kiss of life to Mr. Sleeping Uglyness himself - General Bratwurst    with his underperforming Misty Ufo without front- and backseats..:smokin: Thanks for that mate..

Anyway - back to reality - Moton that is. I've got the triple adjustables - with progressive double/triple springs. Shocks have an extra long travel for the Ring; springs are relatively soft. Advantage of the triple adjustables is a) more cliks than clubsport (which are double adjustables) and b) high-speed bump makes the car less nervous using the kerbs (only a few places make sense on the Ring btw). Which Motons did you have and what was he wanting to charge you ? Also, given the fact that a good setup makes the car better to drive, and that the relative cost of a few shockers compared with the total cost is small, why worry about a few Euro's extra ?


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Blow Dog said:


> *Damn it, knew I shouldn't have got involved
> 
> Hey I had 2 Evo 6's! But then I moved on to something nicer
> 
> Cem *


I had an Impreza, like you, gonna skip the EVO and get into Skyline universe straight away 

So Bratwurst, are you going to convince me of the awesomeness of your Eva when the NBR opens again? 

I've seen Jordy's Ringspecial but am not yet convinced  :smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

SimonSays said:


> *I've seen Jordy's Ringspecial but am not yet convinced  :smokin: *


You're not the only one Simon   :smokin:


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

Just try to stay with me then, Zombie couldn't......

Now Eva performs a bit better than in that video.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Bratwurst said:


> *Now Eva performs a bit better than in that video. *


Yeah right. :smokin:  

And your real name is Bratwurst...:smokin: 

Moral: never believe a Dutchman living in Germany....:smokin:


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

are you saying that you drive slower than me in the video??


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Bratwurst said:


> *are you saying that you drive slower than me in the video?? *


I'm merely stating that you're full of sh1t just like many other Evo owners. I know of only one for which that is not valid, he happens to live closeby.:smokin: In Holland that is.:smokin:


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

You got a big mouth, eh?  

A challenge:

Lets do a CHC event and see who posts the best lap time!


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Bratwurst said:


> *You got a big mouth, eh?
> 
> A challenge:
> 
> Lets do a CHC event and see who posts the best lap time! *


Well let's see...

I did 12min30 in a 90Hp Golf TDi in pooring rain (see below), so you in your AWD 450Hp bigbraked monster should be at least twice as fast in the dry ;-)

Once you beat 7mins in your EVA, we'll do your race


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Bratwurst the Dustbiter*

Big mouth ? Who hasn't got a Skyline GT-R nor is about to buy one here ? Right - Mr. Bigmouth Bratwurst. :smokin: 

If you want a challenge, what about this one: you enter your car into a VLN 4H race, we both drive it. That way everyone will be able to see who's Mr. Bigmouth here...    and it won't be me...:smokin:


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

Ha!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Yeah, Ha indeed !!


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

SimonSays said:


> *Well let's see...
> 
> I did 12min30 in a 90Hp Golf TDi in pooring rain (see below), so you in your AWD 450Hp bigbraked monster should be at least twice as fast in the dry ;-)
> 
> ...


he, manneke, did you drink too much?? 450 hp? In my dreams maybe. Under 7 min? Get real. If I get under 8 min I would be very pleased already. Under 7 min... obviously dont know anything about the Ring.  Alzen in his (real) monster Porschee (yes, andre, I want one of those one day!) can do a 7:04.


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: Bratwurst the Dustbiter*



somberg said:


> *If you want a challenge, what about this one: you enter your car into a VLN 4H race, we both drive it. That way everyone will be able to see who's Mr. Bigmouth here...    and it won't be me...:smokin: *


Zombie, I told you before, I dont care who is the faster driver, I just enjoy having a better car! 

Since I am the one who passed you twice this year, either my driving is sooo much better (dont think so btw) or my car is superior to your yellow beetle (hmm)?

But you know the answer yourself, so get them turbos!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Wrong again...*

I don't need tubbies on the Porker:smokin: You're going to experience how the rear of the Banana becomes smaller and smaller in front of you... you have no idea what you're up against   :smokin: 

You're talking pure and utter crap when saying that you´re not interested to know who is faster  You merely want to hide your imminent failure behind your ignorance :smokin: so that you´ve got an excuse beforehand  :smokin:


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Bratwurst said:


> *he, manneke, did you drink too much?? 450 hp? In my dreams maybe. Under 7 min? Get real. If I get under 8 min I would be very pleased already. Under 7 min... obviously dont know anything about the Ring.  Alzen in his (real) monster Porschee (yes, andre, I want one of those one day!) can do a 7:04. *


LOL, i don't know much about the ring indeed  That 12.30 was my 5th lap ever or so 

8 mins? Sabientje can do 8.20 in that oversized bathtub of hers










So even the girls can keep up with you  And you want andré to get out of his bed for that


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: Wrong again...*



somberg said:


> *I don't need tubbies on the Porker:smokin: You're going to experience how the rear of the Banana becomes smaller and smaller in front of you... you have no idea what you're up against *


I am looking forward to it!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: Wrong again...*



somberg said:


> *You're talking pure and utter crap when saying that you´re not interested to know who is faster  You merely want to hide your imminent failure behind your ignorance :smokin: so that you´ve got an excuse beforehand  :smokin: *


Yeah, roll on 2004 !!!   :smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

SimonSays said:


> *8 mins? Sabientje can do 8.20 in that oversized bathtub of hers
> 
> So even the girls can keep up with you  And you want andré to get out of his bed for that  *


hehe....    :smokin:


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: Wrong again...*



somberg said:


> *
> You're talking pure and utter crap when saying that you´re not interested to know who is faster  You merely want to hide your imminent failure behind your ignorance :smokin: so that you´ve got an excuse beforehand  :smokin: *


So far it is you who needs the excuses.:smokin: 

Why dont you get your Skywalker ready, that would be more interesting! There is no hope for that Porschee.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Excuses ? Not me...*

Nah, wrong again.:smokin: Seems to be the story of your life..  

Better start to study the rear of my Yellow Porker Evo Schreck from pictures, you won't have enough time next year to do that in real life..  :smokin:


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

well, whatever. I guess I am in for it now. If that happens I will have to get a Porschee too (but with them turbs and AWD).


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Forget the 4wd. Extra weight is not worth it, unless it rains of course.:smokin:


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

no, want awd, because I always need an technological edge! Most Porschees on the ring have rwd. Too boring otherwise as well. That is my main reason for having Eva: it is different.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

I never wanted to have a Porker really, everyone has one  
Until I drove a 964 RS over a year ago from someone who used to own a 500 PS Skyline. Now I have a problem. I bought one and now I'm stuck with a 993 RS with neutral roadhandling all the way.  :smokin: What a bummer.

Well, life's hard, then you die...:smokin:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

I think I have the world record for the 'Ring - it was dark and it was raining, but I still managed to make a 12 min lap - not bad for a car with 530bhp!

Cem


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Blow Dog said:


> *I think I have the world record for the 'Ring - it was dark and it was raining, but I still managed to make a 12 min lap - not bad for a car with 530bhp!
> 
> Cem *


So did you get banned from the NBR for driving in reverse?


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

lol - it was ok because I think I was the only one on the whole circuit.

Apart from this psycho who left huge black tyre marks on every single bend!

  

Cem


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Blow Dog said:


> *Apart from this psycho who left huge black tyre marks on every single bend!
> 
> 
> 
> Cem *


The Driftmeister?


----------



## DRUM (Nov 30, 2003)

*The dark wet Ring?*

big skid marks in every corner? 

Are you talking about the contents of your underpants Cem? 

I can see you in a beautiful Silver GT3, lap after lap of non-stop fun and you won`t have to stop for petrol every 10 minutes 

DRUM:smokin:


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

a gt3? Where is the torque??


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: The dark wet Ring?*



DRUM said:


> *big skid marks in every corner?
> 
> Are you talking about the contents of your underpants Cem?
> 
> ...


chain rattling time again....   

Expected answer:

a) none - just a lot of silence - which according to a Dutch saying would meen that the opponent agrees...
b) "yes you're right" which comes down to the same...   

I wouldn't take a GT3 though. I'd rather have a GT2 Clubsport.. Or a 993 GT2 :smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Bratwurst said:


> *a gt3? Where is the torque?? *


GT3 has more torque than your espressomachine


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

zombie, your choice of a GT2 confirms my point! And I dont believe a GT3 has more than 450 Nm!!!


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

zombie, you dumbo: a GT3 only has 385 Nm!! That is about the same as a stock Evo!! Your car has even less!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No wonder it is so slow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smokin:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

The car that was leaving huge black lines was in fact a black, '03 model GT3 - I've never seen anything like it in my life.

Admittedly, my 12 minute lap time wasn't much (my 2nd ever lap  ), but the way he came past me defied belief. Mucho respect.

Cem


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: Re: The dark wet Ring?*



somberg said:


> *I wouldn't take a GT3 though. I'd rather have a GT2 Clubsport.. *


Lend me £100,000 

Cem


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

He, Blow Dog, was that your car on German TV?? Was a nice bit about a couple of them Skycreamers.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Bratwurst said:


> *He, Blow Dog, was that your car on German TV?? Was a nice bit about a couple of them Skycreamers. *


Bratwurst, you have the wrong attitude. You need to pay more respect towards Skyline owners in general and Cem in particular. After all, you've merely got a Missybusy Galant shopping car. :smokin:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

rotf


----------



## DRUM (Nov 30, 2003)

*GT3*

Anyone who doubts the mighty GT3 obviously is not from this Planet.   

Cem, don`t listen to them because they are jealous!  

Be a true "Ring Warrior" drive a Porsche brown pants and all.

DRUM.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: GT3*



DRUM said:


> *Anyone who doubts the mighty GT3 obviously is not from this Planet.
> 
> Cem, don`t listen to them because they are jealous!
> 
> ...


Can we leave those brown pants in the Dorint please. Likewise brown stripes  and yellow spots :smokin:  

As an alternative, put on a Tena Lady


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Dorint.....hmmm, that's supposed to be a nice Hotel.
Falken were supposed to pay for us to stay there, but then changed their mind so we ended up staying in some pathetic flea infested cespit of a hotel.

We were scratching ourselves silly because of the bedbugs and when we woke up, there were rashes all over our body.

Did I mention Falken were a lousy, cheapskate, dishonourable, untrustworthy organisation?

Cem


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

Zombie, settle down boy, you dont even know how much torque a GT3 has!


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Blow Dog said:


> *Dorint.....hmmm, that's supposed to be a nice Hotel.
> Falken were supposed to pay for us to stay there, but then changed their mind so we ended up staying in some pathetic flea infested cespit of a hotel.
> 
> We were scratching ourselves silly because of the bedbugs and when we woke up, there were rashes all over our body.
> ...


Tell us more.... about how great their rubber is


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Bratwurst said:


> *Zombie, settle down boy, you dont even know how much torque a GT3 has! *


That's right. I've got you to find that out for me !


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

ah, you manipulator!  

I just asked Mr. BD if that was his Skywalker on German TV!?!


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

Oh, this is a Renault GT-R forum?? I thought it was a Porschee forum!! Damm.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Blow Dog said:


> *Dorint.....hmmm, that's supposed to be a nice Hotel.
> Falken were supposed to pay for us to stay there, but then changed their mind so we ended up staying in some pathetic flea infested cespit of a hotel.
> 
> We were scratching ourselves silly because of the bedbugs and when we woke up, there were rashes all over our body.
> ...


No Cem, you didn't mention that. I haven't had fleas, but believe me, I know what you're talking about and I share your opinion re. Falken. They didn't find it necessary to answer any of my requests in the past, so I've given up. I suppose their tires are as bad as their organisation so you won't see me buying any of their tires, nor will I recommend others to do so. Companies like that deserve it to go bankrupt as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Bratwurst said:


> *Oh, this is a Renault GT-R forum?? I thought it was a Porschee forum!! Damm.  *


Well, it's looking more and more like a multi-brand forum ..


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Bratwurst said:


> *Oh, this is a Renault GT-R forum?? I thought it was a Porschee forum!! Damm.  *


So what are you doing here then?

The site for you is http://www.schlager.de/ :smokin:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

somberg said:


> *No Cem, you didn't mention that. I haven't had fleas, but believe me, I know what you're talking about and I share your opinion re. Falken. They didn't find it necessary to answer any of my requests in the past, so I've given up. I suppose their tires are as bad as their organisation so you won't see me buying any of their tires, nor will I recommend others to do so. Companies like that deserve it to go bankrupt as far as I'm concerned.  *


Indeed - they're tyres suffer from awful understeer in damp conditions and squeal and suffer after a few hot laps on the circuit.
That's why I'm waiting for my Bridgestones to come back from Germany, so they can go straight back on again and replace the crap Falkens.

Cem


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

Doing my job.


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Blow Dog said:


> *
> That's why I'm waiting for my Bridgestones to come back from Germany, so they can go straight back on again and replace the crap Falkens.
> 
> Cem *


So why aren't they back yet?

I'll be hopping over to the UK one of these days anyway, so might be able to bring them along for you...


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Bratwurst said:


> *Doing my job. *


I knew it, I knew it, I knew it. 

Your job is selling empty bottles. Useless comments about nice cars like Skylines and Porkers whilst trying to improve the image of the Mistysissy Clitisma   

Well, let me tell you this sun. You loose, sucker.  :smokin:


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

somberg said:


> *I knew it, I knew it, I knew it.
> 
> Your job is selling empty bottles. Useless comments about nice cars like Skylines and Porkers whilst trying to improve the image of the Mistysissy Clitisma
> 
> Well, let me tell you this sun. You loose, sucker.  :smokin: *


Uh uh, that is not my job! You just keep on smoking.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Blow Dog said:


> *Indeed - they're tyres suffer from awful understeer in damp conditions and squeal and suffer after a few hot laps on the circuit.
> That's why I'm waiting for my Bridgestones to come back from Germany, so they can go straight back on again and replace the crap Falkens.
> 
> Cem *


They make these fires using dead wood collected from forests at Easter in a certain region in Holland. They usually use old tires to set it alight. That might be a very good use for these Falken tires, what do you think ?:smokin: 

Here's another theory, please comment. If the Falken team hadn't used Falken tires but good tires, they would have won the 24H race a long time ago.:smokin:


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

somberg said:


> *Here's another theory, please comment. If the Falken team hadn't used Falken tires but good tires, they would have won the 24H race a long time ago.:smokin: *


ha, that is a poorly set up trap or a bad joke!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Cem, I'm coming over on Tuesday. If you have these Bridgestone tires delivered to me Monday latest, I'm more than happy to take them with me so that you can collect them in the London area, perhaps even at Abbey M/S.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Bratwurst said:


> *ha, that is a poorly set up trap or a bad joke! *


Ah, you're driving on Falken too ?


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

ha again. You are getting worse. Good night!


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Thanks very much for the offer - in fact, because I am so disgusted with them, I will make them go out of their way to make sure my tyres (which are better than the Falkens - did I mention that?) are delivered to the front of my house door, as promised by them!

Cem


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

*I have just noticed...*

That some of you here were less than complimentary about my car... that is not very nice!

Track events are for failed racing drivers, it is the road that counts, having a Porsche 'set-up' specifically for the 'Ring is just plain daft.

Let me explain my little friends...

Real roads are not mapped out as the 'Ring is, you can keep going round and round ad infinitum [Porsche has done this] until you get it right, but on the road the car will be frankly hopeless for anything that a hard charging x-country driver might encounter.

To be frank I wouldn't entertain such a car, never mind pay daft money for the privilege of being 2 years behind the factory for the latest 'Ring Tweak'

Protest all you like, but if I drove the same 12mile stretch everyday I could tune anything I wanted to such a pitch that it would shame anything that ventured on 'my own personal Nurburgring'... you get my point boys... you are driving a bloody anachronism...

True x-country driving and I don't just mean 195 on some Autobahn, but serious road racing would leave all such specialist motors abandoned in a ditch somewhere.

I see the comparison of such things in this light, these cars growl and roar within their own limits, 'their cage' so to speak, and just like a domesticated wild animal, in the real wilds, it is found lacking, they are too used to being spoon fed...

I bet some of the posters here, can name many, if not all, the corners on the 'Ring, can pick out the correct lines, can specify what pressures to put the tyres at... are you getting the picture I see now?

On real roads, racing at real speeds, without notes or 'previous' trial runs your cars would be hopeless and would likely kill you...

But you'll be fine on the 'Ring... won't you... hahaha 

It is the best place for such cars.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Somberg will now protest vehemently.

Claiming his car is at such a pitch of perfection that nothing on normal roads could phase it... whilst all the time ignoring that it is not tuned for any road, but for a known track... he will try to convince me that the 'ring has so many variables that it is more of a proving ground than any road... to which I will just smile benignly ...


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

It's obvious now my dear Mycroft why you call yourself a troll.:smokin: Try to frighten the sh1t out of people with average mambo-jambo, talking about "not very nice"... Quite below your self-proclaimed so-called level on-par with what some of us refer to as the Creator.:smokin: 

I personally would call anyone who doesn't understand that tuning a car "specifically for the Ring" will make the car very driveable on your beloved country roads daft indeed. Since you said that, you deserve that title.:smokin: Dafty. It is quite obvious that you have no idea what you're talking about. :smokin:


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

''I personally would call anyone who doesn't understand that tuning a car "specifically for the Ring" will make the car very driveable on your beloved country roads daft indeed.'' 

Didn't I just predict that... ain't life rich eh!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Mycroft said:


> *Somberg will now protest vehemently.
> 
> Claiming his car is at such a pitch of perfection that nothing on normal roads could phase it... whilst all the time ignoring that it is not tuned for any road, but for a known track... he will try to convince me that the 'ring has so many variables that it is more of a proving ground than any road... to which I will just smile benignly ... *


I never spend time convincing hopeless cases - catch the idea ?


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Owned... hahaha 

Tune your car for the un-predictable... whoops sorry, you can't... the intrinsic design means you can't can you? Engine stuck out behind the car, Weissach axles that mean the basic driveshaft geometry is always compromised means that any sudden adjustment throws the car into a spasm, falsely weighted front end means that the even the front set-up has to be very specific...

The car is a throw-back to a bygone era... it's cute, but daft... a dinosaur in a tux is still a dinosaur...


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Maybe that could be the next giant leap backwards for Formula1 !!

No fine tuning of setup allowed at each event, just bring your car on baseline settings and race it out the box. I bet it would make for some fantastic TV !!!

And some mahoosive crashes !!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Well, at last Dafty has a point there.:smokin: Since he knows (and probably doesn't know anything else but for that matter) how to get a car to react like a spast, he needs loads of computers in his Super Soaker to keep it from getting off-road on his sorry country roads...   Not a good driver now are we.

I wonder wether that computer-controlled Trollcar is any good on the Ring. Why don't you take that pile of Toyota Supersoaker junk next year, so we can test it and have some fun.:smokin:


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Somberg... are we getting a little... testy?... over there in the land of the clog and canal-leppers?  

Still, to answer your 'point', such as it is, using dual wishbones front and rear with ultra fast reacting shockers on a car with the engine mounted at the front but pulled back as far as possible means that it is very difficult for all but the clumsy to to make my Soarer react in any way but smoothly and in a co-ordinated fashion, it did this out of the box... 40 years on, much money spent and still the 911/912 clones have there faults in this aspect of their handling...

I have no illusions about my skills as a driver, they are limited, and I certainly couldn't take that dinosaur of yours round any road with either confidence or surety.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Mycroft said:


> *Somberg... are we getting a little... testy?... over there in the land of the clog and canal-leppers?  *


Of course not, just spending some "quality time".. hehe...
Canal leppers - that refers to Bratwurst..!



> *Still, to answer your 'point', such as it is, using dual wishbones front and rear with ultra fast reacting shockers on a car with the engine mounted at the front but pulled back as far as possible means that it is very difficult for all but the clumsy to to make my Soarer react in any way but smoothly and in a co-ordinated fashion, it did this out of the box... 40 years on, much money spent and still the 911/912 clones have there faults in this aspect of their handling...
> 
> I have no illusions about my skills as a driver, they are limited, and I certainly couldn't take that dinosaur of yours round any road with either confidence or surety. *


The fact that you drive a car that is so ugly proves that everyone has his own preferences. You also prefer to hide your non-existing driving skills behind smart electronics. That's good. I like electronics, it pays my bills and a bit more.:smokin: So I say to you: continue on this road, do promote the Yotota Supersoaker and all it's associated electronics with all the energy you've got. That way I will be able to continue to profit from my conceptually non-optimal but ever so fun-to-drive liquid assett called "Porsche".   :smokin:


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

This has to be the funniest thread full of random ramblings I've read on this forum in ages


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Entertainment value*



JasonO said:


> *This has to be the funniest thread full of random ramblings I've read on this forum in ages  *


Thanks, also in name of the other contributors.  

To be continued.... :smokin:


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

so uhm, did anyone actually see the pictures in my first post here? Any comments on those?  :smokin:


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

SimonSays said:


> *so uhm, did anyone actually see the pictures in my first post here? Any comments on those?  :smokin: *





SimonSays said:


> *http://www.photobucket.com/albums/0703/SimonSays/Nuerburgring/2efe1982.jpg
> Guess Who
> *


 My guess is it's Noddy and Big Ears


----------



## DRUM (Nov 30, 2003)

*Heh Mycrap*

Leave poor old Sombergie alone.........  

He has just re-discovered what a real drivers car is and it ain`t Japanese! 

Breaking News: 
All F1 teams are moving their engines to the front because a sad old toyota driver said so.......... 

A Nurburgring suspension set up would be pretty good for most of our A & B roads don`t you think or are all the roads where you reside perfectly flat and smooth just like you  

Porsche are quite a successful outfit don`t you think?
I rest my case.......and my pint glass 

DRUM

Join the Porky Army like so many of the GTR owners have,you won`t be disappointed.


----------



## DRUM (Nov 30, 2003)

*It`s Service Time*

Oh dear it`s Service Time again for my little old Porky Pig

BUT IT ONLY NEEDS ONE SERVICE PER YEAR ......HAAAAAAAA HAAAAAAAAAA 

DRUM:smokin: 

GTR/PORSCHE FORUM MEMBER.


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: Heh Mycrap*



DRUM said:


> *Leave poor old Sombergie alone.........
> 
> He has just re-discovered what a real drivers car is and it ain`t Japanese!
> 
> ...


The engines in F1 are in front of the rear axle, dude. So, think a bit before your write such crap.

Porsche is very succesfull in building SUVs!! 911 and Boxter sales are down.


----------



## DRUM (Nov 30, 2003)

*Heh Bratpack*

Now you`re reading way too much in to it.........have fun, chill out and enjoy. Also make sure you move over on the Ring. 

You can`t be serious about where the F1 teams have put their rear axles......is this new for the 2004 season?    

DER UM


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

He, Herr Um,

what colour is your Porschee? I must have passed you already!


----------



## DRUM (Nov 30, 2003)

*My colour*

It`s an Arctic Silver 996, nothing special really but I have got almost twice the torque of the old Banana man  

He really wants a pair of turbos you know.

We will all meet up at the Ring next year. I will get Andre to make sure it happens.

I have to go now to feed the cows and sheep and beat the wife 

DRUM.

A farming tip: if your hands are cold put them in some freshly laid cows $h1t !!! it`s great fun.


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

yes, at least you have some torque! Banaboy without turbos will remain slow.


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

When was the last time an Evo won a motorsport event? Its been so long i cant seem to remember


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

I look down on Porsche drivers with a mixture of pity and sympathy... it is the choice of the man bereft of imagination, the 'easy' option, too mean to buy a Ferrari, too rich for the dreadful M3... what a choice eh!

Ferrari... the car for the 'discerning' spiv
M3... the 'oh so nearly arrived nouveau, it hurts'
Porsche... 'well at least I won't lose too much money', didn't someone write... 'driving a liquid asset'?.. thank you, you make my point perfectly.


----------



## DRUM (Nov 30, 2003)

YAWN....................YAWN..................

The Newbury Noddy has spoken..........YAWN...........


DRUM:smokin:


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Ah, the old 'yawn' gambit... let me explain something you may have seen for yourself... in mammals the yawn instinct can play a very subtle role in determining the the pecking order of the pack, it is a form of reluctant submission, you can check this for yourself if you own or can find a dog, make it feel uncomfortable, if you have an ugly face... oppress it with that, I'm sure you'll find a way...
Now watch as the intimidated creature starts to yawn... it is a well known trait in mammals, you are mammalian aren't you?

Anyways-up in the human mammal it also serves a similar purpose, on the net it is a 'standby' for the witless and cerebrally challenged.

Oh, wasn't the noddy car some sort of VW Beetle?

Isn't the Porsche something in a similar vein?

Do you wear a hat with a bell on it?

So many questions!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Dafty, (aka Mycrap  which is actually very, very sad indeed, ask some of my friends re. my reputation re. that subject, if they survived that is..)

When are you going to reveal that you'd really prefer to drive a Saab  instead of this ugly pile of over-weight crap ? :smokin: 

I don't think you will though. Your IQ simply isn't high enough to justify that.  :smokin: 

Also you better look REAL quick looking down on Porkers, they're disappearing out of your sight faster than you can say "sh1t that's a fast car".


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Somberg and 'others' don't you find name calling rather childish?

I have not called anyone silly names, it too is something to be looked down upon...

My name is Iain or Mycroft if you wish...

Is calling people silly names the new way to discern IQ?


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Name calling, yawning... what's next I wonder?

Whatever you lot may post next, I think we can count anything 'intelligent' as being a 'non-starter'...


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Mycroft said:


> *Somberg and 'others' don't you find name calling rather childish?
> 
> I have not called anyone silly names, it too is something to be looked down upon...
> 
> ...


Ah, getting agitated now..  good !! In case people don't play the game according to your rules, you find another reason for yourself to act like the "Creator" ? So let me get this straight, you cannot accept rules deviating from the ones you made up yourself for your own game ? Talking about childish... I propose that if that's the case, you'd better go back and hide under the stone that someone kicked over by accident and that you were under for a long, long time...

Daft, really daft Dafty.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somberg _*
> Also you better look REAL quick looking down on Porkers, they're disappearing out of your sight faster than you can say "sh1t that's a fast car". *


One glance is enough thanks, there as so ugly that frankly the quicker they disappear from my RVM the better, still the best bit is the UK rozzers just love giving tickets to fast Porker drivers, the only way to own a Porsche and keep a clean licence is to pose in it, over here it is all they are good for, posing and losing a mans licence... the rozzers 'canteen culture' ensures that the cars reputation is still its' Achilles heel'... good news for serious drivers!


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somberg _*
> Ah, getting agitated now..  good !! *


I hope I don't disappoint you but I am not in the least bit agitated or angry or anything other than feeling sorry for the Porsche owning man, all of you... sorry!



> _Originally posted by somberg _*
> In case people don't play the game according to your rules, you find another reason for yourself to act like the "Creator" ? So let me get this straight, you cannot accept rules deviating from the ones you made up yourself for your own game ? Talking about childish... I propose that if that's the case, you'd better go back and hide under the stone that someone kicked over by accident and that you were under for a long, long time...
> *


I only point out that calling names is childish in the extreme, I don't really care if you continue in this vein or not. 
However, I do know that it weakens your already enfeebled arguement to continue, so please call me all the names you wish, you are doing neither yourself or your car any favours, so carry on mate.



> _Originally posted by somberg _*
> Daft, really daft Dafty.   *


Oh look, you have!... how endearing!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Very nice. Very nice indeed.:smokin: 

In case you didn't notice, read this carefully, I will type zis only once. 

You're making a complete fool of yourself by becoming serious as soon as someone (in this case me:smokin: ) is taking the p1ss out of you. 

You have to learn a lot about humanity and it's rules....(and me in particular  

Better start learning fast.....


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somberg _*
> Very nice. Very nice indeed.:smokin:
> *


Thank-you, but I couldn't have tied you up in knots without your help! hahaha 



> _Originally posted by somberg _*
> You're making a complete fool of yourself by becoming serious as soon as someone (in this case me:smokin: ) is taking the p1ss out of you.
> *


Shouldn't we let others judge as to who has made themselves look the bigger fool?
Serious?.. I have sat here laughing my nuts off, not only can my car take out Porsches on the Road, but its driver can do the same to the poor, hapless Porsche owners too! 
Still laughing!

Porsche and Banana-man... funny... very funny.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

O yes, by the way Mycrap, (sorry, I should perhaps refer to you as Mrs. Bouquet, see last line.. )

When can we set a date for you and your pile of Japanese junk to travel to Germany (over country roads only of course, not everyone has the priviledge of driving a Sorcerer  ) so that we can test it ?:smokin: 
Tip: there are plenty of country roads in that area where you can prove your point... 
Another tip: they speak English too there, so you're not going to have a problem speaking only 1 language  

Funny, somehow you remind me of Mrs. Bouquet, who in actual fact is no better than Mrs. Bucket....


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Insults... the most intellectual of ripostes.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

The massed hordes of Porsche owners are just waiting in the wings...


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

paul said:


> *When was the last time an Evo won a motorsport event? Its been so long i cant seem to remember  *


Not that I care much about whether an Evo wins events, but Evos have won many (group A/WRC) and keep winning (group N) events/titles. More than the Skywalker anyway.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Bratwurst said:


> *Not that I care much about whether an Evo wins events, but Evos have won many (group A/WRC) and keep winning (group N) events/titles. More than the Skywalker anyway. *


Well, Bratwurst Gerrit, an Evo is actually 8 different, consequtive cars isn't it.:smokin: They better start winning something with so many different cars !! 

And, let's face it. You do care. Admit it, bikeyboy !!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Mycroft said:


> *The massed hordes of Porsche owners are just waiting in the wings... *


I think they're driving their cars right now. With great pleasure.


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

somberg said:


> *Well, Bratwurst Gerrit, an Evo is actually 8 different, consequtive cars isn't it.:smokin: They better start winning something with so many different cars !!: *


Yes, Andre, you are right. You are so clever. 

But how many different conseCutive cars is the 911 line made of then???


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Don't know Gerrit. But I'm sure you know !!


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Bitching over which car can lay claim to being the biggest 'mongrel' of all... fight over the scraps little doggies!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Mycroft said:


> *Bitching over which car can lay claim to being the biggest 'mongrel' of all... fight over the scraps little doggies! *


hehe.. Supersoaker comes to my mind...  

Come on, be a Mycroft, get your diary and pick a date to come over  :smokin: I'm sure you'll also appreciate the company of Bratwurst, both in person as well as on your plate  :smokin:


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

I don't even like the sound of 'Bratwurst' never mind actually eating the stuff, I hate foreign food... I like good old English fair like Curry, Sweet&Sour, Steak au poivre... you know proper stuff.


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

why is this soaring Mycroft all over forum land?? Too much time to spend? Must be a soarer salesman.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Dafty Salesman...*



Bratwurst said:


> *why is this soaring Mycroft all over forum land?? Too much time to spend? Must be a soarer salesman. *


Lmfao...  

Soar salesman 
Soarer salesman..:smokin: 
Soaring salesman 
Boring salesman..


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Mycroft said:


> *I don't even like the sound of 'Bratwurst' never mind actually eating the stuff, I hate foreign food... I like good old English fair like Curry, Sweet&Sour, Steak au poivre... you know proper stuff. *


Lmfao to you too..  

Point is, you don't have to go off that silly island to get good food.. SO, what about some fish & chips then..

BUT you DO have to go off that silly little island to a) be able to eat Bratwurst b) be able to eat Bratwurst' dust and see him disappear c) see the back of a certain meanwhile well-known Banana for a very short while, be it on a country road or elsewhere..


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

OI !!

Bogmender !!   

I know youre over here next week, when are you coming and what car are you in. PM me if you like .

J.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Lametiger*

Hehe..bogmender..  

That'd be Tuesday, busy all day driving in the south, then Wednesday I've got some time to fùkc around before I´m returning to the Lowlands..


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Cool,

I might get a chance to say high if youre down the farm on either day then.

Goodnight

J.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

That´d be Wednesdaymorning if at all. I´ll PM my mobile phone number to you  

G´day.:smokin:


----------



## DRUM (Nov 30, 2003)

*Noddycroft*

It was a Fiat not a VW that you drove in Toy Town, does this embarrass you? Did you really want a VW? and do you still live with "Big Ears"?

One of my sows gave birth to an early Spring litter which kept me off the GTR/Porsche Forum last night. I have called the runt "Mycroft" and I will enjoy eating it next Autumn.   

Yawn...open the mouth wide and breathe in deeply when feeling sleepy or bored. 

Mycroft, you make me sleepy reading your long borring posts.....
Yawn 

DRUM.:smokin:


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

*Re: Noddycroft*



> _Originally posted by DRUM _*
> It was a Fiat not a VW that you drove in Toy Town, does this embarrass you? Did you really want a VW? and do you still live with "Big Ears"?
> *


How old are you, 13?

Wierd post mate...



> _Originally posted by DRUM _*
> One of my sows gave birth to an early Spring litter which kept me off the GTR/Porsche Forum last night. I have called the runt "Mycroft" and I will enjoy eating it next Autumn.
> *


How staggeringly appropriate that you are a PIG farmer... just the funniest thing I've heard this week, owns pig, breeds pig, drives pig... what a 'class act' you are mate! 

Spend much on deodorant do you? hahahahahahaha 



> _Originally posted by DRUM _*
> Yawn...open the mouth wide and breathe in deeply when feeling sleepy or bored.
> *


Surely that's 'BOARED'.


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

For my mate 'Somberg' to be sung to the tune of 'Homburg' by Procul Harum...

Our multilingual Porsche nerk, has cacked his pants and fled,
Leaving only his soiled underpants, thankful he's not dead.
The Porsche, on reflection, was not a good choice at all,
The damn' things clumsy handling, meant he headed for a wall.

Your underpants are dirty
And your shoes are now fulla sh!t
God help poor old Somberg
Cos he couldn't... handle it.

The car, on the starting grid, looked really great as well, 
When the flag dropped, he floored it, he was heading now for hell. 
We all gasped, in amazement, at the fool at the wheel,
He took that left hander badly, the damned cars sliding still.

His underpants were dirty,
And his shoes din'arf pong,
God help poor old Somberg
Porsches design, is all wrong.

With fulsome apologies to Keith Reid!


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Bratty-boy... are you 'N-ring' from the MLR?

I might have something to stop you smiling...


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

OK, try!


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Are you being obtuse?

Are you or are you not 'N-ring' from the MLR?


----------



## DRUM (Nov 30, 2003)

*Mycrap*

Are you unwell?

DRUM


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

*Re: Mycrap*



DRUM said:


> *Are you unwell?
> 
> DRUM *


Yeah, I ate a Porker recently... they don't like being *eaten...

Is there good money in Pigs? hahaha 

What do you call a Pig in a suit?

Drum?*


----------



## DRUM (Nov 30, 2003)

*Mycrap!*

Wake up! Have you sent yourself to sleep with your schoolboy ramblings?

DRUM


----------



## DRUM (Nov 30, 2003)

*Mycrap*

Oh, hello you haven`t done yourself and us a favour while chewing on both barrels of a 12bore.....shame  

DRUM

PS. Don`t you just love a bacon sarnie with brown sauce?


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Drum, me old sh!t-kicker, you haven't answered my question, is there good money in breeding pigs?


----------



## DRUM (Nov 30, 2003)

*Pigs*

Yes Mycrap ........... OK, now whats the punch-line? The stage is all yours.

DRUM


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Crap-kicker*



Mycroft said:


> *Drum, me old sh!t-kicker, you haven't answered my question, is there good money in breeding pigs? *


Dafty,  now that you mention not answering questions, why don't you answer my question first :smokin: Get your diary and pick a date for you to enter the surreal world of the Ring


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

*Re: Pigs*



DRUM said:


> *Yes Mycrap ........... OK, now whats the punch-line? The stage is all yours.
> 
> DRUM *




Yes it is certainly 'all mine' and my Soarers, what a relief from boring old Porkers.

Isn't it a shame that our very own 'Pig Magnate' hasn't the wit to know when to shut up... still, I'm sure being one of the Worlds foremost Pig Magnates is compensation enough.

'Drum... big in Pigs' hahahaha


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Mycroft said:


> *For my mate 'Somberg' to be sung to the tune of 'Homburg' by Procul Harum...
> 
> With fulsome apologies to Keith Reid! *


You forgot Gary Brooker you moron... 

Dafty, you could be a Dutchman. They make these rhimes at Sinterklaas (Dec, 5th) to go with presents. Now, I've seen that you can rape another man's rhime... in a rather bad way..  So far, it fully conforms to Dutch heritage. The big question now, is where the present is.. and don't tell me I'm getting a Supersoaker junkpile.. that won't do.:smokin:


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somberg _*
> You forgot Gary Brooker you moron...
> *


Gary Brooker wrote only the music... I have not shown any music score, the Lyricist was Keith Reid so who is the 'moron' now sonny-jim? hahaha


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Altho she is yet to fully clear her throat, I think there is a fat lady warming up in the wings...


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Sunny-jim always has the last word..*



Mycroft said:


> *For my mate 'Somberg' to be sung to the tune of 'Homburg' by Procul Harum...
> 
> With fulsome apologies to Keith Reid! *


to be sung, Dafty, to be sung  

The mere reference to that is proof of the fact that you need to apologize to him too...you're still the moron...   :smokin:


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Som, what part of 'Lyrics by Keith Reid' do you not understand?

Happy to help.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Mycroft said:


> *Som, what part of 'Lyrics by Keith Reid' do you not understand?
> 
> Happy to help.
> 
> *


Happy to help--- let me guess. Mac Donalds employee ? 

What part of "to be sung by the tune of Homburg by Procol Harum" do you not understand ? Who wrote the music ? Do I hear Gary Brooker ? Yes, I do. 

Now apologize, Mr. Soaper


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Would you like to feel really stupid?


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

I mean really really stupid?


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

So stupid it will hurt?


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Ever heard of Matthew Fisher ?


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

go on


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Type in his name and 'Homburg' in Google...


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

He wrote the Music to 'Homburg' it is only the Singing that Gary Brooker took part in on this occasion...

PMSL


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Those opening Hammond chords, written and played by........ Matthew Fisher.

Sickening isn't it, just so sickening.


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

ok, now it starts to get very boring....


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

can the soarer outrun the yellow disease as well on the Ring?


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Who cares?

I can run 'Rings' round their owners... and that is much more fun!

BTW, whoever snuck in the 'troll' bit under the Mycroft Avatar please remove it soonest... it is very 'underhand' and I don't like it.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Ah - this is the way for you to increase the post count..:smokin: 

So, what you're really saying is, that you need to apologize to TWO people.. ok, fair enough.. be a good boy and do it..

I've got something for you, which I'm sure of must ring a bell:

"Hope is the thing with feathers that perches in the soul, and sings the tune without the words, and never stops at all..":smokin: 

No, it's not about a Supersoaker Snackbus defeating a Skyline or a Porker:smokin: 
No, it's not about your hope for final appreciation and acceptation:smokin: 
No, it's not about feathers and tar under which you're covered on a regular basis..

So, Dafty, search in the dark depths of your mind and come up with something witty..:smokin:


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

That's it Somberg... true 'Dunkirk Spirit'... proud of ya!


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Altho Dunkirk was really just 'Retreat with Boasting'.. sad to say!

I can sing in tune and so I have nothing to apologise to Matthew Fisher for!

The apology remains given to the one person who could feel his work corrupted by my paraphrasing his work... Keith Reid.

I remain correct in this matter as I am about the Porsche, it's owners, the 'ring and the failed racing drivers that find the place so fascinating...


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Drove a GT3 today - have to say, it blew me away. And when I say 'blew', I'm not talking gale force wind - more like the blast from the split of an atom.

Destroyed any preconceptions I had for the car, it was, quite simply, the most incredible car I've ever driven.

Cem


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Blow Dog said:


> *Drove a GT3 today - have to say, it blew me away. And when I say 'blew', I'm not talking gale force wind - more like the blast from the split of an atom.
> 
> Destroyed any preconceptions I had for the car, it was, quite simply, the most incredible car I've ever driven.
> 
> Cem *


Inspired by Dafty:

"Book a passenger lap in Sombergies' Porsche on the Ring and meet your Porsche car salesman quicker."
 :smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Mycrop,

you haven't shown to have a clue re. the bell-ringing stuff.:smokin: No idea ? Here's one more that should ring a bell:

"Attitude makes the Difference"  :smokin: 

You wouldn't suffer from Alzheimer yourself, now would you ? :smokin:


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Blow Dog said:


> *Drove a GT3 today - have to say, it blew me away. And when I say 'blew', I'm not talking gale force wind - more like the blast from the split of an atom.
> 
> Destroyed any preconceptions I had for the car, it was, quite simply, the most incredible car I've ever driven.
> 
> Cem *


It's just a shame it looks like the 'low rent' Boxster tho... all that money for a generic front end... shame on the money grabbing basts.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

somberg said:


> *Mycrop,
> 
> you haven't shown to have a clue re. the bell-ringing stuff.:smokin: No idea ? Here's one more that should ring a bell:
> 
> ...


You really are in a little World of your own aren't you!

Bless!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Mycroft said:


> *You really are in a little World of your own aren't you!
> 
> Bless!
> 
> *


Quite the inverse, quite the inverse 

Now, be a good boy and tell me all about the clues I've given...:smokin:


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

At least the front end of the R34 is 'fairly' unique... I say fairly because there is a startling Hyundai 4x4 off roader that bears a more than passing resemblance to the R34... anyone else noticed that?


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

somberg said:


> *Quite the inverse, quite the inverse
> 
> Now, be a good boy and tell me all about the clues I've given...:smokin: *


Have you been frequenting those Amsterdam Cafes again?

You really must stop... you'll end up like this...

http://www2.b3ta.com/merrychristmas/

Don't click if you are sensitive.

Not for the 'frail' out there!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Funny. 

But let's not deviate from the current subject.

Do you or don't you recognize the clues I've given ?

A simple yes or no will suffice.:smokin:


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Is it the lyrics to 'Banana-man' ?

PMSL


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Mycroft said:


> *Is it the lyrics to 'Banana-man' ?
> 
> PMSL *


no. 

PMSL & ROTFL too.:smokin:


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Would you mind re-iterating all the clues in a single post?

TIA


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Mycroft said:


> *Would you mind re-iterating all the clues in a single post?
> 
> TIA *


Yes I mind.

I can nothing but hold a mirror in front of your face: RTFP   

That's a cigar out of your own box, Dafty. Forgot that too, didn;t you ? My my, it's getting worse... 

Once again: You can read it all in the posts. I'll spell it for you: Read The Fickung Posts :smokin: 

Hint: two of them.:smokin: 

Now go get'em Floyd !:smokin:


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Sorry, can't be ahsed... hahaha


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Yes you can... 

You are right now already as a matter of fact...  :smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Shame, he's scratching his ahse, good old Dafty  

Nuke or nurse ? 

WAKE UP OLD MAN !!!!:smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Oh no, he's forgot... Dafty Alzheimer... :smokin: 

"Gee, where did I leave the key of my Toyota Corolla ? Darn, forgot it again.. "

Poor Dafty.. he's fading away.. like Ronald Reagan..:smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Congratulations !!*










It must be a relief to know that one has it's own Supportive Care Home, Mycroft  Although, you probably forgot that too..  :smokin:


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Blow Dog said:


> *Drove a GT3 today - have to say, it blew me away. And when I say 'blew', I'm not talking gale force wind - more like the blast from the split of an atom.
> 
> Destroyed any preconceptions I had for the car, it was, quite simply, the most incredible car I've ever driven.
> 
> Cem *


 Cem,

What aspect made the GT3 so much better (apparently) than your own car?


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Congratulations !!*



somberg said:


> *It must be a relief to know that one has it's own Supportive Care Home, Mycroft  Although, you probably forgot that too..  :smokin: *


PMSL 

...the question remains though, which one is Mycrunt? The one in the rather fetching yellow jumper?


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

Peter said:


> *Cem,
> 
> What aspect made the GT3 so much better (apparently) than your own car? *


Wow! Is this the end of the GT-R fan club ?? Will all of you drive Porschees next? It would be an improvement, but do get one with turbos, otherwise you are still just as slow as Sombje.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: Re: Congratulations !!*



Thorin said:


> *PMSL
> 
> ...the question remains though, which one is Mycrunt? The one in the rather fetching yellow jumper? *


Perhaps the wheelchair groupie ?

Actually, let's give the man himself a chance to tell us  although he will most likely give the wrong answer anyway..


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Peter said:


> *Cem,
> 
> What aspect made the GT3 so much better (apparently) than your own car? *


Maybe I worded it wrong. What I should have said was: It is the most focused car I have ever driven. It was sharp, agile and steering was via telepathy. I felt that the car made it's worth quite apparent by way of quality engineering. However, its hard edge focus was offset by the inaccessibility of the car in downpour conditions. Not to say it wasn't capable, but I was a lot more apprehensive about booting it, where as in the GTR I would have taken it in my stride.

Cem


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

Blow Dog said:


> * Not to say it wasn't capable, but I was a lot more apprehensive about booting it, where as in the GTR I would have taken it in my stride.
> Cem *


That is the 'problem' with most Porsches: they are simply less forgiving or they can even be outright scary. A GT-R or an Evo is much easier to drive close to its limits. That is why you can beat most Porsches on the Ring. Now put a real driver in a GT3, then forget about our rice burners.


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Congratulations !!*



somberg said:


> *Perhaps the wheelchair groupie ?
> 
> Actually, let's give the man himself a chance to tell us  although he will most likely give the wrong answer anyway..  *


Most likely, although I'm sure he'll tell us the answer is out there if we care to look for it. 

(Personally I think thats the alzheimers again and that, by the time someone actually questions him on it, the poor dear's forgotten what it was he said in the first place.)


----------



## DRUM (Nov 30, 2003)

*Turbo Time*

Now Mycrap has gone to the old folks home lets talk about the 996 Turbo.

This car is without question one of the Worlds finest "Super GT"cars. Its ground covering capabilities are nothing short of awesome and with the option of the X50 engine upgrade(The GT2 lump) it is truely a Continent eater. 

Has there ever been a more complete and totally capable true GT car?

DRUM


----------



## DRUM (Nov 30, 2003)

*Cem*

You are HOOKED BIG TIME   

Peter, go book a test drive in a GT3 and then try stop yourself visiting your local Bank for a loan. The car is a race car for the road and track, please take time to try one and then start dribbling uncontrollably like Cem is 24/7.

Basically there has never been such an exciting line up of cars available from Porsche, cars to suit the Hairdressers, the Bank Manager and now more than ever before the Trackday Warriors.
Buy once and enjoy lap after lap of pure fun with an exceptional levels of reliability. NO UPGRADES NEEDED.......especially in the braking department   

DRUM


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Drum,

Tell me, what did you think of that stage 2 (500+bhp) GT-R when you drove it?


----------



## DRUM (Nov 30, 2003)

*GTRs*

Peter,
I`m sure that in Japan the GTR is much more reliable than it seems to be here in the UK BUT I don`t think that I should say anymore as I will be accussed of stirring up trouble this Forum could well do without.

However, this I will say,
GTR`s are incredible cars but suffer from needing far too many upgrades to achieve anywhere near a decent track spec and at a total rip off price. I have tried almost every avenue of development with GTR`s over the years.......they are good cars but certainly not great. Why am I correct? because I have seen the pain and endless b0ll0ck$ we Skyline Owners have had to put up with, this was no longer acceptable to me anymore. Nuff said I think.

I have driven the best GTR`s and they still take my breath away............especially the Step 2 monsters!

The new 03 GT3 at £75k is expensive I know but a series 1 GT3 at £50k is a really good long term investment and dare I say a good liquid investment. For you I would choose a 993 RS Porsche, like Andres, as this car is as bullet proof as it gets and one of the very best track day cars ever produced. It stops as well, none of the no-brake pedal or warped disc crap associated with the GTR.

"Just think Porsche were stopping their cars from 240mph to 30mph for 24 hours at Le Mans 30 years ago. "

I liked to be different with the GTR but you can only take so much.

Cem has seen the light, Peter, I have total respect for you but you must choose your own direction. Talk to Cem.

DRUM


----------



## evo_sims (Jul 24, 2003)

Pack it in with the p3n1s envy - NOW THEN!

'lo !!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

So shouldn't you be with Dafty Mycrap in his Alzheimer home like a good wife should be....


----------



## DRUM (Nov 30, 2003)

HAAAAAAAA, HAAAAAAAAA.

You are Mycraps wife Evo-Sims? 

Was it a shotgun wedding  

How could you marry a Troll with Alzheimers disease?  

Anyway back to my claim that the 996Turbo is the Worlds greatest GT car..........you are welcome to agree or disagree.

DRUM:smokin:


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

DRUM said:


> *Anyway back to my claim that the 996Turbo is the Worlds greatest GT car..........you are welcome to agree or disagree.
> 
> DRUM:smokin: *


Great GT/Autobahn car, doesnt get much better. But for track use, it needs a bit of work. In a few years, maybe, I wil get a used one and turn it into my next Ringschleuder. Best part will be stripping all the excess weight out.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Bratwurst said:


> *But for track use, it needs a bit of work.*


You can use it on the track too. It's a multi-purpose car that can do with some tweeking if you're a more demanding track driver though. Part of that has already been done by Ferdy himself in the GT2, like getting rid of the 4WD system. All that needs is a few suspension tweeks and you'll have the time of your life..


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

well, at the moment all I need is Eva to keep you behind me :smokin: !


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Bratwurst said:


> *well, at the moment all I need is Eva to keep you behind me :smokin: ! *


...And once Sombergie gets over the gagging sensation, he shifts into second gear and leaves you in his dust 

Is that what the rest of the sentence was? :smokin:


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

ha ha! what do you know?


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Just trounced some piece of Stuttgart junk. It happens all the time.

The day any Porsche leaves my car in the dust is the day the Stuttgart Dinosaur drives straight over a cliff.


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

Mycroft said:


> *Just trounced some piece of Stuttgart junk. It happens all the time.
> 
> The day any Porsche leaves my car in the dust is the day the Stuttgart Dinosaur drives straight over a cliff. *


Mercedes' vans dont count


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Seems appropriate that they make vans in the same place... but at least the engine is in the right place...

Paul, how awful is it driving the most despised marque on the Road? 
When was the last time you hogged the outside lane? [would it be easier if I asked when was the last time you didn't]
When was the last time anyone was polite to you on the road?, you know, waved into the flow of traffic without using 2 fingers.


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

Mycroft said:


> *Seems appropriate that they make vans in the same place... but at least the engine is in the right place...
> 
> Paul, how awful is it driving the most despised marque on the Road?
> When was the last time you hogged the outside lane? [would it be easier if I asked when was the last time you didn't]
> When was the last time anyone was polite to you on the road?, you know, waved into the flow of traffic without using 2 fingers. *


As an 18 year old driving a BMW, i can positively tell you its ****ING GREAT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

paul said:


> *As an 18 year old driving a BMW, i can positively tell you its ****ING GREAT!!!!!!!! *


For you yes, the rest of us are f*cking terrified!


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

Mycroft said:


> *For you yes, the rest of us are f*cking terrified! *


perhaps 


although i must admit it feels alot more surefooted and easier/safer to drive than my old corsa/106/clio/polo. that was twitchy and very much a small car, the bmw just plods along and does exactly what you tell it to, now ive got used to the RWD anyway


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by paul _*
> it feels alot more surefooted and easier/safer to drive than my old corsa/106/clio/polo. *



hahahaha 

Classic.


----------



## Stingray (Dec 21, 2003)

*Troll*

As this is my first post I`ll take it easy.................

Mycrap you are truly a piece of $h1t and a frigging Troll !

Go away you little man.

Stingray


----------



## Stingray (Dec 21, 2003)

*My second post.*

Drum, 
I have to agree about the 996 Turbo being the very best GT car ever produced.

Stingray:smokin:


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

*Re: Troll*



Stingray said:


> *As this is my first post I`ll take it easy.................
> 
> Mycrap you are truly a piece of $h1t and a frigging Troll !
> 
> ...


Quality first post!

Porsche owner by any chance?

hahaha 

Troll... someone who enters a website and posts rubbish or insults immediately... by definition you are one of the biggest trolls encountered here so far...


----------



## Stingray (Dec 21, 2003)

Troll  Definition from the Oxford Pocket Dictionary
A supernatural being, either a giant or a friendly but mischievous dwarf 

Stingray


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Gtr definition.... Stingray.


----------



## Stingray (Dec 21, 2003)

QUOTE:-

Rudeness. 
Stingray, try to refrain from becoming the site troll, the 'game' is to insult or put down another using your intellect and by reasonable language, to just use bad language makes you look like a loser.

Iain

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks 4 the PM

Do you actually know anything about cars let alone Porsches?

Are you a spotty faced teenager? 

You let yourself down and I`m sure 99% of the readers agree(you being the lonely 1%) Talk sense man,stop your continuing put down of the Porsche owner. If you don`t like being told the truth maybe it`s time to crawl back down that deep hole?

Stingray:smokin:


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

PM means 'Private Mail' exactly what part of that do you have difficulty understanding?

Oh dear... you're an appalling advocate for the Porsche cause.

You arrive, shout your mouth off, then when offered some guidance, you see fit not only to ignore it but throw it back without the courtesy of replying by PM...

I hope you are not an average example of Porsche owner... a foul-mouthed troll with no manners... as much capital could be made of such by the unkind.

Try to be less abrasive and take the advice I have already offered, think before posting... just opening your fat mouth and puking out insults is not the 'right' way to go.

Edit... I don't need to 'put down Porsche owners/drivers... you are doing a fine job... thanks matey.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*friendly but mischievous dwarf*

Dafty,

When and why did the nurse let you get out of your Alzheimer home ? 

Now don't you start to patronize Stingray, he's out of your league.:smokin: 

Stingray,

Welcome to Mycroft's Alzheimer retreat thread. He'll be gone shortly... our troll..


----------



## Stingray (Dec 21, 2003)

Being a Porsche driver and of course a supernatural being you will have to decide if I am indeed a friendly mischievous dwarf from another planet (or Forum)   or an old fart who drives a Lexpuss-sore. 

Mycrap is indeed a great name for you, well thought of DRUM.

Stingray


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Som, Stingray IS way, way out of my league, he is a true fool...

Sadly he is more foolish than he realises [yet] but I will ensure that he understands in the end... hahaha 

Stingray, you sound as daft as a brush!

Keep posting your diatribe of tripe... you are a very funny little man.


----------



## Stingray (Dec 21, 2003)

So Mycrap "Som" is now your pal...............it is you who is undoubtedly the fool. 

I will return after lunch, stay up buddy 

Stingray:smokin:


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Stingray said:


> *So Mycrap "Som" is now your pal...............it is you who is undoubtedly the fool.
> 
> I will return after lunch, stay up buddy
> 
> Stingray:smokin: *


Som has never NOT been my mate! 

We have 'spoken' before and [I think] he and I are 'just messin' around and having a mild bit of banter.

Serious question... I would like to know if you are either an 'only child' or youngest male, I have found that those people who have a such a background are the least 'robust' in their psychological profile, generally it is these individuals who never suffered the torments of siblings that are all too easily offended... they missed out on the taunts and the sly kick under the dinner table etc...

Do you fit that profile?


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Crappy,

I don't think you've got more siblings than zero, right ? Don't tell me you have and that they're shareholders of your Alzheimer home...  :smokin:


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

somberg said:


> *Crappy,
> 
> I don't think you've got more siblings than zero, right ? Don't tell me you have and that they're shareholders of your Alzheimer home...  :smokin: *


Next you'll be telling me I was born out of wedlock...

I have 2 sisters and 2 brothers, we bullied and taunted each other mercilessly... still do!

As a general rule this kind of 'experience' is essential for having a good all round personality.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Stingray,
You need to chill out man :smokin:








Mycroft said:


> *We have 'spoken' before and [I think] he and I are 'just messin' around and having a mild bit of banter.*


We are all friends around here, cos if it was otherwise then this thread would not exist.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Well said Jock!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Wait a sec Wocko Jocko,

Why would any Banana thread be offending ?  Just because there's the odd Yomota Soaker adorer who doesn't understand the magic of Porkers and the Ring because he's preoccupied by his own thoughts, ideas, family and UK countryroads ?  :smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

and owns an Alzheimer home he's forgot about ??


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Andre,
Every time you mention the "magic of Porkers and the Ring " I can't help have a childish snigger at you liberal Europeans. This'll explain why you prefer it 'in the rear', porker styleee of course 

Oh yeah, and Noddy's fine driving his Soaker, we couldn't allow him to perform his blasphemous experimentation on a real engine


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

JasonO said:


> *Oh yeah, and Noddy's fine driving his Soaker, we couldn't allow him to perform his blasphemous experimentation on a real engine  *


 Just incase he's forgot what I said already


----------



## Stingray (Dec 21, 2003)

Hi I`m back, lunch was real fine.

Hello JasonO, I`m cool. I don`t want you giving me a Scottish handshake up a dark alley. 

Andre, you sound like a nice happy guy, don`t let them get at you.

Mycrunch, I`m happy to point you in the right direction, how can I help? I will talk Porsche with you forever but will you listen?

Stingray


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: GTRs*

Drum,

Like you say, we must all make our own choices so this isn't intended as a 'mine is better than yours' post as you've clearly made your own choice but...


DRUM said:


> *However, this I will say, GTR`s are incredible cars but suffer from needing far too many upgrades to achieve anywhere near a decent track spec and at a total rip off price. I have tried almost every avenue of development with GTR`s over the years.......they are good cars but certainly not great. Why am I correct? because I have seen the pain and endless b0ll0ck$ we Skyline Owners have had to put up with, this was no longer acceptable to me anymore. Nuff said I think.
> *


 Obviously I know where you're coming from here Drum but I don't think it's quite as bad as all that. Sure, parts are exensive but not as expensive as Porsche. You may already know that I've done all the mods on my own car myself, may be something which few people would attempt on a GT3. Sure, I've got problems at the moment which will probably involve a major spend but I've had four years of superb fun in my car, developing it from a completely stock car to a stage 2 car that still carries four adults, that I can still drive to and from any circuit be it Brands or Spa, still competes adequately on track with all but the most extreme cars and we still haven't been taken by a GT3. 



> _Originally posted by DRUM _*The new 03 GT3 at £75k is expensive I know but a series 1 GT3 at £50k is a really good long term investment and dare I say a good liquid investment. For you I would choose a 993 RS Porsche, like Andres, as this car is as bullet proof as it gets and one of the very best track day cars ever produced. It stops as well, none of the no-brake pedal or warped disc crap associated with the GTR.*


 There's the real rub. Firstly I wouldn't want to spend £50k+ on a car which I'd be terrified of bending on track. May be that's why I've never been taken on track by one, not even by the many that were at Spa, perhaps the owners feel the same way, perhaps they weren't serious drivers, although they were serious enough to demand their own tyre support...



> _Originally posted by DRUM _*Cem has seen the light, Peter, I have total respect for you but you must choose your own direction. Talk to Cem.*


 Well, we're all different, as they say. I can't imagine myself driving a Porsche, for a number of reasons, some of which Iain has already mentioned. Cem also pointed out one very good reason why I wouldn't want one, rain. I was passing GT3s at Spa when it was wet, not exactly like they were standing still but you get the idea. You can drive a GT-R at 9/10s in any condition, even with crap tyres and whilst I've never driven one, I've heard too many horror stories about Porsche snap oversteer to be convinced that one would make the ideal car for me. I've already got that baby!


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Btw, Andre, do you know anybody who has Alzheimer's because I do...


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Stingray said:


> *Hi I`m back, lunch was real fine.
> Andre, you sound like a nice happy guy, don`t let them get at you.
> Stingray *


hehe... 

I'm over 40 so I don't give a damn...   :smokin: 

Jason boy, who's wearing the women's clothing here without underpants then ay ?   Now who's the "liberal" here ?  :smokin:


----------



## Stingray (Dec 21, 2003)

Peter,that comment was below the belt I know many unfortunate people too.

Mycarp is truely a Forum misfit who thrives on annoying good natured folk. To get him going is great, he deserves it, and it makes good reading.

Stingray


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Peter said:


> *Btw, Andre, do you know anybody who has Alzheimer's because I do...  *


Yes.

What are you trying to say Peter ?


----------



## Stingray (Dec 21, 2003)

I`m over 40 too Mr. Banana Man, we should meet up one day and swap stories  

Stingray


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*From 40 life REALLY starts*

Come to think of it, I have this feeling that I should congratulate you, but I'm really, really terrible with birthdays. I know most phone numbers of my friends from memory, but screw up big time with dates. Damn.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*@Peter: Alzheimer.*

I was going to post this:
As a matter of fact I know many people with many akward diseases. I won't list them because it's a long one. It includes cancer and MS. Some of them died from it.  No reason for me to stop making jokes about it, wouldn't want anyone to not do so in case it would be me with the serious disease.

That was my first reaction.

My second reaction is that I feel that you are someone who is very conscious about the world around you. Someone who also would like other people to be that way or even would like other people to think and feel the same as yo do. That's not the real world though. You will have to live with the fact that people are different. You will have to live with the fact that people get over losses in their lives in a different way. I feel that you don't like people (in casu me) to make jokes about Alzheimer. I respect that, at the same time you will have to live with the fact that I do make jokes. Not because I don't care, but because I do care. You will have to respect that too.


----------



## Stingray (Dec 21, 2003)

No problem, we can catch up soon 

Andre, are you an insomniac, you must rest ! 

Where`s that Mycough boy gone? 

Nite, nite Europe, I got to go to see Grandma for tea. 

Stingray


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Actually when I went to the US (PA) a few weeks ago, I partied with my friends over there until they actually fell asleep. That was like 1:30 their time, for me it was 7:30 am.  They still ask themselves how I do this.

I will tell you a secret now.:smokin: 

Get out of bed late. 

Start hoovering and whatnot late.  

Have lots of coffee.:smokin: 

Mycough's given up.:smokin: As expected.


----------



## Stingray (Dec 21, 2003)

No weed involved?  

I have to go, ta,ta.

Stingray


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

ROFL @ Andre's secret staying power


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: @Peter: Alzheimer.*



somberg said:


> *Not because I don't care, but because I do care. You will have to respect that too. *


 Fair comment Andre, respect. When somebody in your family is suffering from something like this dreadful illness, it's tough not to feel sensitive about somebody else apparently making light of it. But as I said above, we're all different and take things in different ways.

Anyway, enough of that, let's get back to the 'people who cut hair' car!!!


----------



## Stingray (Dec 21, 2003)

WHOOPS!!!!!!!!!! 










The road was wet,

Stingray.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

That's in Belgium :smokin: 

Someone's gonna buy a cheap Porker... :smokin:


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

another GT2 bites the dust...... sad. Have seen two similar looking ones on the Ring. Where is the PSM in those cars; the customers would like it!


----------



## DRUM (Nov 30, 2003)

Yes that is a very sad picture. 

What a great guy that Stingray man is, he certainy told Mytit where to go. That guy has nothing constructive to say, he is a well known trouble maker.

I see Peter has replied to me:
Peter, because you did not exceed the 500-550BHP envelope and you did most of the work yourself you created a great cost effective track car. Good luck to you in the future.............I will not be drawn in to your claim that you didn`t notice being passed by any GT3`s, maybe they were far too quick for you to see them   . A GT3 or GT2 is a complete car , you have no need to spend a single penny, one sevice per year and the obvious brake pads & rear tyres.

DRUM.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

I would change the suspension on both GT2 and GT3 in terms of shockers and a few other small things, but that would be it yes.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Somby,

Have you been able to time yourself in the RS? And how does it drive in comparison to your N1?

Cem


----------



## DRUM (Nov 30, 2003)

Heh Dog, 

Have you got shot of the NUR yet?

RUF, RUF,


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

DRUM said:


> *I will not be drawn in to your claim that you didn`t notice being passed by any GT3`s, maybe they were far too quick for you to see them   . A GT3 or GT2 is a complete car , you have no need to spend a single penny, one sevice per year and the obvious brake pads & rear tyres.
> 
> DRUM. *


 Drum,

Not trying to start anything believe me but what about the handling in the wet? What's your own experience of this and I find it hard to believe, although I'm ready to be convinced, that if you tracked your car *hard* 6 or 7 times a year that over a 3 or 4 year period, nothing at all would break....


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

Peter said:


> *Drum,
> 
> Not trying to start anything believe me but what about the handling in the wet? What's your own experience of this and I find it hard to believe, although I'm ready to be convinced, that if you tracked your car *hard* 6 or 7 times a year that over a 3 or 4 year period, nothing at all would break.... *


i think guy proved at totb that no matter how good a car is its always prone to breakage if you push it hard.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Slightly different Paul, Guy knew that he had a problem which was very minor, he just chanced his luck. I don't remember seeing any quick times or top speeds at that event put up by any German cars though...


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Damn I'm off 911 posts*

Paul,

You've caused me to break my current post total of 911, but here goes........

All cars break at some points as you say. However my example at TOTB is hardly relevent. My car had a streched gear cable that Porsche wanted to replace under warranty and the car was booked in on the Monday (day after TOTB2) to have it fixed. I was advised to take it easy and didn't, net result wa that it detached from the gear-lever leaving me with no gears. No damage and fixed for free under warranty.

Of course I also got transported by taxi to a hire-car centre which opened specifically to give me a new hire-car (Vauxhall Omega) so I could drive home - all at no cost. Anyone had this service with a broken GTR??????

The previous year my R34 expired the day before TOTB2 and cost me £17,000 to rebuild - compare that!

Peter,

The only GT3 I've ever been in was at the 'ring driven by a very nice German called Christian. His car has done 22,000km on the 'ring (he is very very quick indeed) and during that time has needed only discs and pads - no other repairs or breakages.

Guy


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*TOTB2*

Peter,

Thanks for the support (I'd insert a happy smiley if my PC allowed it))

I think the GT2 did an 11.7 quarter-mile this year and the previous year came 3rd with 187mph, neither of which is bad for a factory standard car with a warranty.

Of course with the Ruf 'Nardo' conversion to 630bhp and 600+lb ft of torque (warrantied for 2 yrs) thay might be a little quicker ( they have a 217mph TUV certified top speed).

Guy


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Off topic, but I'm not so convinced that Porsches are exemplary in terms of build. Aren't gear selector problems common in 996s because of the cheap and nasty plastic selector parts Porsche fit, presumably as a cost saving measure? I wonder where else they have scrimped - a few years of this and the image won't be quite as solid (if the VW-engined Cayenne doesn't sort that first).

Still, if my £100k+ buys a good warranty, perhaps it isn't so important...

Phil


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: Damn I'm off 911 posts*



Guy said:


> *Paul,
> 
> You've caused me to break my current post total of 911, but here goes........
> 
> ...


my post was in no way demeaning you or your car, i would take one over anything but the very best tuned GTR's. I was just illustrating that no car is bulletproof.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: Re: Damn I'm off 911 posts*



paul said:


> *my post was in no way demeaning you or your car, i would take one over anything but the very best tuned GTR's. I was just illustrating that no car is bulletproof. *


Indeed you are absolutely correct. I was speaking to a Porsche Sales Manager the other day. When I suggested that Porsches were indestructable, he corrected me:

"Everything breaks - there's no such thing as an indestructable car. All Porsche are saying that if it breaks, we'll fix it"

An admirable stance in todays restrictive society.

Cem


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*No worries*

Paul,

It's OK I hadn't taken any offence, I just wanted to ensure people knew the facts relating to that occasion.

Guy

PS Philip - yes there is more plastic in a 996 than a 993 and it's a shame.


----------



## DRUM (Nov 30, 2003)

Guy,
He`s big, bad & back! Yeah!!!!

The GTR/Porsche Forum is rocking. 

Welcome home,

DRUM.:smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Having been out in Guy's car, i can say it's an extremely rapid car ... a very potent road car and i expect it's an awesome track car.

Good to see you posting again Guy.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Hey this is a GTR forum 1st - Porsche hospitality comes 2nd so no wise ideas, ok?

Cem


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

I never understood GT-R drivers who heavily modify their car and spend mucho Pounds to get a decent track car; why not buy a Porsche in the first place??


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Even more unbelieveable is why ANYONE would modify a 4-door for the track...


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*Bratwurst*

Spot on mate, and yes, I`m back too. 
The big boys are certainly back in Town!!!!!!

My GT2 Clubsport has done almost 3000miles in my little hands and is still in one piece. Almost a personal record for me.










Henry.:smokin:


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

And here is one for the Dutchman, remember this at Spa this year.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Why isn't anybody talking about wet handling, is it a 'delicate' subject? 

I'm sure that I was given £75k I could put together a competitive and rock solid GT-R which didn't need rebuilding every year.

Bratwurst,

I had typed a lengthy reply to your question but then decided that it was probably a futile effort at explaining why not....


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

Peter, why not??

Wet handling is not bad at all: I drove a 996 Turbo (AWD) X50 around the Ring for a few laps in fairly wet and cold conditions and according to bystanders, I was easily the fastest car out that day. But for the money, a well prepped Evo 6 is a great tool as well and still fast enough to keep the banana behind me!!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Blow Dog said:


> *Somby,
> 
> Have you been able to time yourself in the RS? And how does it drive in comparison to your N1?
> 
> Cem *


The only thing I can say right now that the RS drives exactly like I want it to drive on the Ring. Very calm and smooth, in no way nervous, neutral handling all the way. Certainly no understeer, not enough power for the griplevel of the tires to produce power oversteer. Those 3-way adjustables + progressive spring setup is absolutely it.
The N1 still has a suspension setup that is geared towards snookertable circuits. It's quite nervous, and it's got a lot of turn-in understeer. We figure we can get rid of that by changing the front suspension geometry with a relatively simple change. Then it needs the same shockers + progressive springs that I've got under the RS, and I'm quite certain we can get it to drive the same as the RS, meaning that it's not a lot of hard work in the ****pit.:smokin: 

Laptimes I don't know, I'm also a bit reluctant to talk about that because the RS times would normally be set in TF (tourist track time, typically BTG time but some people use other references) and it's not something that I would publicise simply because it's not done; TF is not a race. I would like to put some slicks on it and drive it on a Friday before the VLN next year to see what it does. I expect it to do rather well, simply because of the enormous grip. Don't start about wet weather though, the Skyline will win. Unfortunately, most of the times is doesn't rain..
So, I won't make any claims, but rest assured that with the current setup I'm faster than the two on-board video's show.
As for Skyline lap times, you could have a look at the Falken lap times. No reason why that isn't possible with my car. Big advantage of the Skyline is the enormous torque. At Kesselchen I'm in 5th gear full throttle all the way up with the RS and it won't go faster simply because the engine doesn't have enough ump. The Skyline will go uphill like there is no hill:smokin: 

Hope this helps. Get your ahse over to the Ring beginning of next year and I'll show you...


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Henry said:


> *And here is one for the Dutchman, remember this at Spa this year.*


Yep.   :smokin: :smokin: 

Not bad for a car with the engine in the wrong place. 

I'm of course willing to change my point of view, perhaps a Sorcerer is better confused: ). All I need is for MyAlz to get his ahse over to the Ring next year so that I can test that multi-ECU miracle on wheels.  So far, he's acting like the typical stereotype Englishman: "Tunnel ? What tunnel ! We're living on an island !".

Looser...


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Yap, yap, yap, 'Ring 'this'... 'Ring 'that'.... frankly... 










































I'm ''Bored Of The 'Ring''

hahaha


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

Try the Ring thought again a bit later!


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

Hi ya peter,
I hope to do at least a dozen trackdays in 2004 but as you know this year has been a washout for me due to bad health and having a no win situation with my old R33 with countless problems and a lenghty engine rebuild.

Based on nearly 3,000miles in my GT2 I am happy to share my view of how good infact Porsches are in the wet. This car is my 3rd Porsche, so you could say they are not new to me, however the 911 has evolved massively in my 16year absense of owning one.

My car is of course is a bit on the special side and is the highest spec 911(996) ever produced in terms of acceleration, top speed, torque and price. This car is not just a GT3 with turbos, the GT2 is out of the very top drawer from the boys at Stuttgart and is equiped with many unique motorsport parts adapted from the GT1 Le Mans winning car.

Anyway, whats it like in the wet, I`d say fantastic ! Drop it down a couple of gears and let in rip on a rain soaked dual carriageway and whoosh three digit mph numbers are lighting up at an alarming rate. I haven`t swapped ends, so I try again and again, I`m still here to tell this tale and my baby is safely parked in my garage dent free 

My GT2 is quicker than my 700BHP R33 and does twice as much miles to the gallon. That is a fact not fiction.

Peter I will be at Skyline Track days next year, you are more than welcome to jump in.

Sadly the price of the GT2 is massive at £126,000 and out of reach of most, but this is a supercar, so you do get what you pay for ? Yes, it`s everything I wanted. 

I hope this helps,
Henry.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Mycroft said:


> *Yap, yap, yap, 'Ring 'this'... 'Ring 'that'.... frankly...
> 
> (snip snip)
> 
> ...


I know what's wrong with you, but what's wrong with your keyboard boy ?   
Also, I think you must be "bored IN your ring"....ouch....


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

The 'I think you must be "bored IN your ring" ' was ok, but the '....ouch.... ' bit was redundant.


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

but then again, so is your car.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Bratwürstchen,

In case you didn't notice: you're being ignored. That's because you drive the wrong "car" (bwahahaha.....). Nobody listens to your ramblings but yourself...:smokin: Also, it's past bed time for you so go now.:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## DRUM (Nov 30, 2003)

*Myturd*

Yes before you faint I`ve spelt your name correctly 

Why do you put yourself down by being stupid 24/7?

Why not join in with some useful information on braking systems, suspension set ups or anything useful.

OR 

Just keep taking the insults if thats what turns you on.

DRUM.:smokin:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Sommie..

I read with interest Evo magazines write ups on its sponsored 360 Challenge car that does, if i'm not mistaken, endurance racing.
GT Endurance racing is without doubt the most exciting race type out there I think, simply because it represents high octane racing at club level.

In the report, the 360's were actually praying for rain, they claimed the Ferrari's had a huge advantage over the otherwise dominant GT3's (as did the Falken  GTR ). Having just placed an order for a brand new GT3, I'm interested to hear more of it's wet road manners.

Is it a thrill or a liability?

Cem


----------



## DRUM (Nov 30, 2003)

Has Micheal breathed on your brakes Andre, has he chosen a softer pad for the Ring and have you had to replace your discs this Winter?

Bratwurst, want braking system have you on your Evo?

DRUM 

30 pages of high class vehicle debating and Ring stories.......


----------



## DRUM (Nov 30, 2003)

WELCOME TO THE WORLD OF RESPECT AND GOOD SERVICE CEM!!!!!!! 


DRUM.:smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

ach, sombje, I am just here to debunk the myth of you and your banana 'going fast' on the Ring once in a while.

Regarding my car: so far no Renault Skydreamer GT-R has kept up with it on the Ring. And of the Porsches only very few, and yours was not one of them! So, go on, be snotty about your 'fast' cars, but when you all come to the Ring again next year, you will find out what the Evo can do. :smokin:


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

@ Drum: Movit 342 x 34 mm with 4 piston monobloc calipers (front).


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

We will have to see how well you can go with the 911 ugly bunch in your rear view mirror including Cem as well now of course. 

Just for you Bratwurst, I hope you have big nightmares  











Henry


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

Can't wait. It got so boring on the Ring this year that I decided to enter the CHC races next year. Will keep the car street legal so I hope to see your ugly front lights in my mirror during tourist driving! I am looking forward to it! This year was fun with Sombie, but he needs some hair dryers to be competitive. If you guys woth your GT2s get too fast, then I have to borrow the turbo X50 again!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Blow Dog said:


> *Sommie..
> 
> I read with interest Evo magazines write ups on its sponsored 360 Challenge car that does, if i'm not mistaken, endurance racing.
> GT Endurance racing is without doubt the most exciting race type out there I think, simply because it represents high octane racing at club level.
> ...


First of all, congratulations !!!  :smokin: 

About driving in the wet: can't say, haven't driven a GT3 in the wet. The only thing I can advise you, is to think about having you suspension tweaked by Michael Rusch. He also did the GT3 referenced before (the one with 22k km on the Ring, he can be seen in front of my Banana in the two clips). I wouldn't worry too much though about its standard behaviour in the wet.:smokin:


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

Bratwurst, maybe we can go to Spa afterwards for a bit of extra fun, you will need the X50 996 for you and Andre to be able to keep up with the GT2 Boyzz however .  


Henry


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

DRUM said:


> *Has Micheal breathed on your brakes Andre, has he chosen a softer pad for the Ring and have you had to replace your discs this Winter?
> 
> Bratwurst, want braking system have you on your Evo?
> 
> ...


I need new tires. I will have the discs replaced. I use the standard pads, need replacing too. I need a new tank of petrol. And that's it.:smokin: 

Roll on 2004. Year of the Banana.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Henry said:


> *Bratwurst, maybe we can go to Spa afterwards for a bit of extra fun, you will need the X50 996 for you and Andre to share to keep up however .
> 
> 
> Henry *


I wouldn't bet on that Henry.. relating to my Bananamobile that is.:smokin: 
As for that silly Eva sissy-mobile: he's going to need to go to the petrol tank very often...small tank....lots of fuel consumption...


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

somberg said:


> *I wouldn't bet on that Henry.. relating to my Bananamobile that is.:smokin:
> As for that silly Eva sissy-mobile: he's going to need to go to the petrol tank very often...small tank....lots of fuel consumption... *


Spa would be fun, but there the sissy mobile would not do so well compared to your Porsches. I would need the Turbo X50. Regarding the tank Somje, it is going to be bigger soon! And a few more changes! I expect that you are installing them turbos.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Brakes*

Bratwurst,

Movit brakes - aren't they Porsche brakes re-branded.

So, to summarise, to make an Evo faster one has to start putting Porsche parts onto the car.

I don't see many Porsche owners fitting Mitsibushi parts to their cars............?

Mmmmmmmm......................

Guy


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

Porsche are changing one of my front ceramic discs next monday as it is pitted. I believe they changed the other side just before I brought the car and at over £5,000 a disc I think I will be switching over to steel rotors along with Guy and sticking the ceramics in a box to go back on when I sell it in the future. Other than that Porsche welcome the fact that my car will go on track next year

I also may have to fill up the petrol tank for next year 

Henry.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: Brakes*



Guy said:


> *Bratwurst,
> 
> Movit brakes - aren't they Porsche brakes re-branded.
> 
> ...


...gulp... (I can hear Bratwurst choking HAHAHAHAHAHAHA !!!!      )


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Henry said:


> *I also may have to fill up the petrol tank for next year
> 
> Henry.  *


Darn--- life is hard !! :smokin:


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

you guys dont know much! 342 x 34!!!!! Which Porsche has those??

It is based on a Porsche rotor but better even. And, yes, these brakes make the Evo a much better car, because those std Brembos (same prob on the GT-R) are just crap.

Forget about those ceramic rotors from Porsche. I wonder how long they will still offer them. Too many problems everywhere. Some suppliers have given up already.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Bratwurst said:


> *It is based on a Porsche rotor but better even. And, yes, these brakes make the Evo a much better car, because those std Brembos (same prob on the GT-R) are just crap.
> *


So, Mycrap II  , why don't you tell us

a) why it is a better rotor than the Porsche one.
b) why the std Brembo's are crap.


----------



## DRUM (Nov 30, 2003)

*Henry*

A great picture of the Banana-man ready for some action, have you anymore?

DRUM.


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*Yes DRUM*

I keep finding Banana-man pictures, I hope you like!










Big brakes...........

Henry.:smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Yummy..*

Yummy....  :smokin:


----------



## DRUM (Nov 30, 2003)

*Great*

Mr. Somberg, paint those caliper yellow!  It will go faster!

DRUM.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: Great*



DRUM said:


> *Mr. Somberg, paint those caliper yellow!  It will go faster!
> 
> DRUM. *


Wait a sec - I'm not a ricer !!!


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

a) why it is a better rotor than the Porsche one.
b) why the std Brembo's are crap.


__________________



Do I really have to explain that to you??


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*Ha Haaaaaaaa*

I have found another one!










I think this was the day Andre went to buy the car? maybe?

Henry


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

hmm, I keep seeing these pix everywhere.

How do you post pix on this forum anyway?


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Bratwurst said:


> *a) why it is a better rotor than the Porsche one.
> b) why the std Brembo's are crap.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.

Anyone can say things like that. Without a good reason, it becomes a hollow statement which cannot be verified and will not -at least not by me- be taken serious.

So, please explain.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: Ha Haaaaaaaa*



Henry said:


> *I have found another one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Henry.:smokin: 

Buying that Porker was the BEST car buy I ever did.:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Video....*

On-board video's from my Banana on the Ring. Suspension was not finalized - still using non-adjustable Bilstein shockers that were too hard. Slight understeer.


Lap 1 

Lap 2


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

The 342 x 34 has a cooler running vane design making them last longer then the Porsche 322/330/350 rotors. Movit equipes several cars in the VLN/24h and offers them to Porsche owners as an upgrade and everybody seemed very happy so far.

The std. Brembo brakes lasted ca. 25 laps on my car on the Ring..... But if you take a close look at the vane design, calipers and pad surface, you will see quickly why they dont perform as well as the Movit brakes or Porsche brakes!

Maybe just look at the colour of the std. Brembos on an Evo that does track days: the red goes very dark. The white letters are brown.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Porsche rotors are some of the best, not THE best but damned good none the less.

The best rotors in the World are the OZ Claw rotors the MMC compound is best better and lighter than the iron units and nearly as light as the all Carbon ones, but have superb wet/cold performance [seriously considering getting a set for my Soarer] these rotors have the high flow interiors with the new 'Bolus' strakes cut onto the surface...

As for calipers, then the Formula 3 derived units on my car make the Porsche stuff look passe...

But who cares, you have good enough brakes, just a pity you have to fudge the front end of the set-up to give them some traction to work.


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

Don`t tell Bratwurst how to post pictures because we will have to look at soooo many borring Evo shots  

Andre, are you having the cage modified and two proper size seats bolted in at a decent distance from the dash board ?only I still have the scars on my knees from that stupid Jap size seat that was on the passenger side!!! 

Henry.


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

Henry said:


> *Don`t tell Bratwurst how to post pictures because we will have to look at soooo many borring Evo shots
> *


Ah, damm.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Henry said:


> *Don`t tell Bratwurst how to post pictures because we will have to look at soooo many borring Evo shots
> 
> Andre, are you having the cage modified and two proper size seats bolted in at a decent distance from the dash board ?only I still have the scars on my knees from that stupid Jap size seat that was on the passenger side!!!
> 
> Henry. *


Yes, cage has to be modded too. And another passenger seat is not a bad idea either.:smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*One more video..*

click here 

An on-board video from a Dutch bloke with a blue RS that only had done a few laps before.:smokin: 
Yellow Porker behind Ringtaxi is an RS.:smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Bratwurst said:


> *The 342 x 34 has a cooler running vane design making them last longer then the Porsche 322/330/350 rotors. Movit equipes several cars in the VLN/24h and offers them to Porsche owners as an upgrade and everybody seemed very happy so far.
> *


Sounds reasonable. Maybe worthwhile for me to get a few of those instead of std rotors.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

I suppose it is a good thing that beauty is in the eye of the beholder, 'cos that yellow thing looks both gay and ugly... I fully expect to find a couple moustachio'd leather wearing Amsterdam trans-sexuals at the wheel saying something like:- 'Ya, sh-very nishe kuller, it zoots my partnerz Shtefans new outfit, hizh high heels damadge zhe carpet tho'

Yellow Porsche = Latent homosexuality?

More pics of driver and car together... I need a good laugh!


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

First to reply is a queer.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

You only need to look in the mirror to have a good laugh Dafty    Don't expect me to ride your rectum because a) it's not my taste and b) you're full of sh1t...

Your Dutch is about as bad as anything else you puke out..:smokin:


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Gotcha!

I do wish there was a 'snigger' smiley!


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somberg _*
> You only need to look in the mirror to have a good laugh *


Yep, it where I find Porsches... behind me.


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

FCUK, my engines in the rear, I thought you guys were joking   

I want my money back!

Henry


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somberg _*
> Don't expect me to ride your rectum because a) it's not my taste and b) you're full of sh1t...
> *


Oh are you the 'taker' then... hahahaha


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Dafty, even my BMW M5 is better than that electronic Sushi-bar on wheels, which you dare to refer to as a Dinosaur.:smokin: And I suspent your face is too big to see anything in the rear view mirror, just your bulging eyes...


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Mycroft said:


> *Oh are you the 'taker' then... hahahaha  *


What's that then ? You seem to be an expert ?!?  :smokin:


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Henry said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at that! Even in the publicity stuff the car is having to turn to prevent catastrophic oversteer...


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Mycroft said:


> *Yep, it where I find Porsches... behind me. *


You can't even drive one of them playcars for 3-year olds...no electronics... HAHAHAHA !!!


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

Holy Cow, Lara MyCrofts back!

You big tit  

Henry


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somberg _*
> What's that then ?*


You know exactly what that means... you're Dutch...


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

You have no idea of the World, Dafty. Let alone from Dutchmen. We use people like you to fill gaps in the *****.:smokin: we call them "disposables"


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somberg _*
> We use people like you to fill gaps in the *****,
> *


You may not realise how funny that is... PMSL


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Of course I do. That was meant to be. It's a punishment for both the ***** (whichever way you interpret that) as well as for you, Brown Ringrider...   

Got to go now, off to the UK in a few hours to do some business and meet some pretty good friends No, Dafty, you're not invited.


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*Mycroft and the Newbury Clan*











Henry.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

*Re: Mycroft and the Newbury Clan*



Henry said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Henry, I hate to point this out but I joined in '02... there doesn't appear to be a troll for that year... still, it's the thought thats counts... right?

Can you conjure one up just to cover your gaff... we'll give you time...

Were either you or Som in the running in 2001?


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

This thread just gets better and better !! lol

OH, and a big Merry Xmas to the potato scoffers !!!   

Nice to see you both back, hope its not just a passing visit.

J.


----------



## evo_sims (Jul 24, 2003)

Yes,

and, No!!

My this is fun!!  

ish


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

just passed 20 minutes readinhg this thread...Superb!


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*O2 Troll*

I found you Mycroft,    










You are one ugly ba$tard 

Henry.

Christmas wishes to all except Myclott:smokin:


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

Joking aside has ANY one actually seen Mycroft in the flesh??


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

The 02 Troll is Mycrop, I`m sure it`s him...

Henry. 

Seriously Ian, no. Ask Peter E. he may have met up with him under a bridge somewhere?


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Henry said:


> *Ask Peter E. he may have met up with him under a bridge somewhere?  *


 What do you mean by that? Why me?


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

I`ve been sent an Xray from Myscoffs local hospital, I hope this helps Ian    










I`ll keep looking,

Henry.:smokin:


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

Hi Peter, just woke up? You laid back South Coast dwellers do have "the good life" mate.

I remember in years past you and Mydroop were arranging to meet up for a parley at a race track???

Am I wrong?

Henry.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Errr, yes Henry, you are wrong.  I've asked Iain along to a couple of events so that we can all see how his car goes but haven't, as yet, managed to persuade him.

Btw, I was out at 7.00am this morning, one of the unlucky (stupid?) people still working or at least having to as I've got some big FO bills to pay next year... 

Happy Christmas!


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

Peter, 

Merry Christmas to you too 

Henry


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

somberg said:


> *Sounds reasonable. Maybe worthwhile for me to get a few of those instead of std rotors. *


Let me know if you want some:smokin:


----------



## evo_sims (Jul 24, 2003)

Ian SuttoN1 said:


> *Joking aside has ANY one actually seen Mycroft in the flesh?? *


What do you think???  

LOL!!!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*GT2...*

The question was NOT wether or not anyone had seen Mycrofts' flesh. 

Anyway.

I've had the pleasure of a passenger ride in Henry's 996 GT2 on small English country roads....:smokin:  :smokin:  

Quite acceptable for a car with the engine in the wrong place... very acceptable.... 

Henry, I wonder wether our Bart the Trollman aka Dafty would dare to sit beside you for a ride... guess not, he's scared like sh1t...:smokin:


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

*xmas!*

he, merry xmas to y'all!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Yep, thanks !

Merry Xmas to you too !!:smokin:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Hoorah!

Cem


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Drunk as a skunk, can stlll type, beat that!


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

drunk? I thought you were always drunk.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Mycroft said:


> *Drunk as a skunk, can stlll type, beat that! *


Indeed. Very true.:smokin:


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Merry Christmas drivers of inferior cars... I pity you... but rest assured my pity is also tinged with contempt.

Porsches and EVOs'... at the 'Ugly Bug Ball' you would both be in with a chance...


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Merry Xmas (or should I say Xray  ) to you too, Bart


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

I'm flattered... altho my version is the right one...



''I did something today, and I will remember even before I'm dead!

Book a test drive in a Porsche and meet the GT2 salesman quicker.''


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

You forgot the important one:

"Dafty's coming to the 'Ring in 2004 with his Soarer using country roads only...":smokin:


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Nah, that one is from your own fevered imaginings... best not get involved in that one... I never argue to fiercely with the delusional...


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Chicken.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Porker!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

You had to think about that too long m8 !! 

Absint + coke I suppose.:smokin:


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Ouzo and Branch actually but close enough.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Mycroft said:


> *Ouzo and Branch actually but close enough. *


Branch Down the Hatch


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*Xmas Drinking*

I had my Christmas turkey and decided to wash it down with a bottle of "De Stroper Beerenburger" Jesus Christ! Andre, what the hell was in that bottle you gave me, I feel great!  

Actually I feel like death, I passed out for 3 hours in front of the TV My eldest daughter said it smells like her nail varnish remover

Naar Recept Van Oude Watze

I have no idea what this means but it was written on the bottle!

It probably says "drink this and then go buy a Skyline"  

HAAAAAAAAAAA HAAAAAAAAAAAAA

GT2 Henry


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

That means that the recepee is made by someone who is old and has Alzheimer (o no sounds like Mycrap was involved...  ) and probably forgot the exact mixture   :smokin:


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

henry, you already had your turkey?? Ours is still in the oven..... Beerenburg, ah, frysian booze!


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Aren't Friesians the Dutch equivalent to our Thick Paddies?

Or have I managed to offend another minority?


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Mycroft said:


> *Aren't Friesians the Dutch equivalent to our Thick Paddies?
> 
> Or have I managed to offend another minority? *


There's only one minority here: someone supposedly living in Newbury owning a Supersoaker calling himself a Troll 

Apart from that I believe that a certain Mr. Jason "not-waring-any-underpants-because-otherwise-I'm-too-hot" O. should answer that question.:smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

According to Henry Friesians are not even fit to make a decent liqor :smokin:  where does that leave the Thick Paddies referred to by Bart the No-Brainman I wonder..:smokin:


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

More bull$hit from Daffy  











Green with envy, why?

Because you haven`t got a Porker  

Henry.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somberg _*
> There's only one minority here: someone supposedly living in Newbury owning a Supersoaker calling himself a Troll
> *


Can't be me, I drive a Soarer Twin-turbo and it seems to get the better of me people have to go into my Profile [which I think is a slightly iffy thing to do] and change my set-up. thereby adding the troll bit 'thru the backdoor.

That is very bad form and has happened noe twice.



> _Originally posted by somberg _*
> Apart from that I believe that a certain Mr. Jason "not-waring-any-underpants-because-otherwise-I'm-too-hot" O. should answer that question.:smokin: *


The question was rhetorical.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Henry _*
> Green with envy, why?
> 
> Because you haven`t got a Porker
> *


If I wanted one then it would be in my garage.

I don't suffer envy. [well, certainly not of Porsche ownership  ]


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

Being serious for more than 5 minutes is a very hard task BUT I will try.........

I`m looking at replacing all of my ceramic rotors and have found a couple of USA sites that give the option upgrade of 380mm rotors for the front and a straight swap for the rears using 350mm. I have decided 100% to have Brembo rotors obviously but I can not find a good Brembo Site in the UK or Europe that I can talk to.

Any ideas please,

Now back to having fun.

Henry.


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

Andre,
I think Myflop is really a Dutch Troll!!! 


Henry  :smokin:


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

Henry said:


> *Being serious for more than 5 minutes is a very hard task BUT I will try.........
> 
> I`m looking at replacing all of my ceramic rotors and have found a couple of USA sites that give the option upgrade of 380mm rotors for the front and a straight swap for the rears using 350mm. I have decided 100% to have Brembo rotors obviously but I can not find a good Brembo Site in the UK or Europe that I can talk to.
> 
> ...


you not open to considering AP? They do make them here after all.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Henry said:


> *Being serious for more than 5 minutes is a very hard task BUT I will try.........
> 
> I`m looking at replacing all of my ceramic rotors and have found a couple of USA sites that give the option upgrade of 380mm rotors for the front and a straight swap for the rears using 350mm. I have decided 100% to have Brembo rotors obviously but I can not find a good Brembo Site in the UK or Europe that I can talk to.
> 
> ...


Let me first answer this.:smokin: Remind me to talk to Michael please. I'm meeting him on Monday. After all I'll probably have to cope with the same problem sooner or later.  :smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Henry said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please do me a favour. Keep that little pr1ck on your sorry little island please...   :smokin:


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

AP are OK but without getting far too techical the Brembo rotors will bolt straight on to the bells that are already on the car.

There is nothing wrong with my ceramic discs but they are just under £6,000 each!!!!!! Just think, one big off in to the kitty-litter and I could recieve a bill from Porsche for about £25,000 if the rotors get scratched. 

Guys GT2 has had both the fronts changed under warrenty and the previous owner of my car had one front replaced. On monday my car is in to Porsche for its second year service (Yes only one per year! ) and AFN in Guildford say they are going to change the other front one, again under warrenty, phew. Both Guy and me intend to have our rotors taken off and stored ( in a Bank vault! ) until we decide to sell our cars in a year or two.

So thats why it must be Brembo only.

Henry.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Mycroft said:


> *If I wanted one then it would be in my garage.*


*

Your lies are very transparent, you have way too much junk to remove from your garages in order for them to be able to contain any reasonable car, let alone a way-over-your-head Porker.. :smokin:  





I don't suffer envy. [well, certainly not of Porsche ownership  ]

Click to expand...

*Liar. :smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Mycroft said:


> *Can't be me, I drive a Soarer Twin-turbo and it seems to get the better of me people have to go into my Profile [which I think is a slightly iffy thing to do] and change my set-up. thereby adding the troll bit 'thru the backdoor.
> 
> That is very bad form and has happened noe twice.
> 
> ...


You could as well drive an old Daf 55, nobody will notice the difference between an old broad like you in a Soaker going way too slow or a cottonhead in a Daf 55..   

As for that Profile editing thing: you've done that yourself, but you must have forgotten... Alzheimer strikes back.... :smokin: 

Admit it. You're a troll.:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Henry said:


> *More bull$hit from Daffy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Note the black, curvy lines on the board behind Dafty.:smokin: He's probably trying to explain which route he wants to take to find his way to the Ring... poor sod...    SUFFERIN' SUCKOTASH !!!

Mycrap at work....   :smokin:


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*Andre*

Here is the info I have collected:

Standard size on GT2 is:

Front...Disc diameter 350mm, Disc thickness 34mm

Rear...Disc diameter 350mm, Disc thickness 28mm


This is what I have found out and would prefer:

Front...380mm(BRE095759.74 left, BRE095759.84 right)

Rear... 350mm New GT3 steel rotor size is perfect I think.

GT2`s Wheel size is :

Front 8.5J x 18 offset 40mm

Rear 12J x 18 offset 45mm

The new GT3`s steel rotors would fit straight away front and rear but I would like 380mm at the front. Also the front calipers will need a different spacer block for the larger size.

Getting information on the Net is sometimes much harder than just picking up a phone..........The USA seem to have so much more info 

Cheers,
Henry.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Will check Henry, let you know asap.


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

Henry, you have post!


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Henry, your car is likely to be set-up very tightly to allow for the unsprung weight of the Ceramic rotors, I would check whether this change to steel will dramatically change the cars behaviour, adding unsprung weight to a car as light as the front end of the Porsche will have a disproportionate change in the characteristics, almost certainly for the worse, the shocker rates may need to be changed, it may be adviseable even to swap the entire sprung assembly as well for the one that suits the rotors.

The set-up on the front has to be engineered to over come the natural understeer-snap oversteer that pervades the Porsche design... take some advice from Kremer/RUF etc..


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

Mypuff was spotted leaving a Tobacconists in Newbury last week, the owner said that he got so bored talking for hours about stupid Jap cars that he told him to "stick his bull$hit in his pipe and smoke it!"    









Henry:smokin:


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Som, the only thing about Porsche ownership that is way over my head is why people buy them in the first place!

No car is financially out of my reach.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Mycrap,

Henry's car was set up by the previous owner for doing trackdays on pooltable circuits. The shockers are a mass product and I wouldn't be surprised if they'd be identical to the GT3. The fact that we're not talking about top-notch stuff here is proven anyway by the fact that these shockers are not adjustable, meaning that there's no way to tune the suspension. The shockers are mass products made by Bilstein. So, why worry about the unsprung weight. The carbon rotors were put on these cars purely for marketing reasons and for nothing else. As far as I'm concerned, there's no reason to believe that the car with say the GT3 brake system would be any worse for the average driver than the carbon discs are. Especially since the majority of GT2 owners seem to believe, no experience that these brakes don't work in everyday situations (the "kitty litter effect"), something that the GT2 should be able to cope with according to Porsche. After all, it's a racecar in disguise.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somberg _*
> As for that Profile editing thing: you've done that yourself, but you must have forgotten... Alzheimer strikes back.... :smokin:
> *


No, the first time I watched the 'Whose Online' and we had a little 'battle' first him changing it, me changing it back, him changing it again, finally me putting it right and posting on a thread about it... people do get very childish at times... ho hum.

This time I didn't see who did it...


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somberg _*
> Henry's car was set up by... etc etc. *


If you believe that then fine, but I know different, any increase in unsprung weight changes the rate of rebound and return, it effects the base frequency and dozens of other little things that change the way the car behaves... as to being some sort of race car in disguise, well if that IS the case then it will be doubly sensitive to the change.

I would take advice from some sort of authority and not that of a failed racing driver who nurses a sickly banana coloured Porker round his local kart track.

No offence, like!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Mycroft said:


> *Som, the only thing about Porsche ownership that is way over my head is why people buy them in the first place!
> 
> No car is financially out of my reach. *


If no car is out of your reach, then you're certainly able to travel to Germany. Again, I'm quite willing to experience the apparent positive characteristics of your Soarer. I haven't seen any sign of you willing to come off your ivory tower to do the same towards Porkers and that's a pity. Porkers have progressed you know. Your unwillingness shows that you are preoccupied by whatever thought you seem fit to be preoccupied by. So, unless you change your attitude, I think you're full of crap and you will not be considered to be a serious person as far as your opinion about matters is concerned. Which is a shame of your valuable time, isn't it.

Now don't you tell us that you don't care about the opinion of others, because you do. You're constantly trying to impress people by technical arguments so you do care. As long as you don't show up in person and only want to interact on an electronical basis, I'm going to take the p1ss out of you because you deserve no better.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Mycroft said:


> *If you believe that then fine, but I know different, any increase in unsprung weight changes the rate of rebound and return, it effects the base frequency and dozens of other little things that change the way the car behaves... as to being some sort of race car in disguise, well if that IS the case then it will be doubly sensitive to the change.
> 
> I would take advice from some sort of authority and not that of a failed racing driver who nurses a sickly banana coloured Porker round his local kart track.
> 
> No offence, like! *


Rest assured that I do have access to companies who know their suspension business.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

somberg said:


> *If no car etc etc *


I really don't 'care' at all, I do however like things to be 'correct', so I don't care what you think of my tech. knowledge, from your recent post about unsprung weight it is apparent that your opinion is based on only the basest of knowledge, so you count for little in that respect... no offence, like.

I have not and will not set-up any car for a track, that is lame, if I wished to go to the track and have fun I would buy an old Lola or similar and get my kicks that way...


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

somberg said:


> *Rest assured that I do have access to companies who know their suspension business. *


Then I suggest you check with them.


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

are you an engineer mycroft? you sound like one.


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

When the first GT2`s arrived in the UK the PCCB`s were not ready to be fitted so these cars had steel rotors. When PCCB`s arrived Porsche recalled these cars and changed the brakes over.

Would Porsche have changed the springs as basically the ceramic rotors are many times lighter than the steel ones?

Henry.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

That's exactly the kind of reply I expected... 

You have no connection with reality. Reality is that people are not interested in you technical "knowledge" (....) however they are interested in driving their cars. You can offer nothing in that field. The only thing you do, is cut and paste info from somewhere else. I've had someone like you employed in one of my companies. Guess what. I fired him. Even if people posess technical knowledge (which I doubt you do), they should be able to communicate with other people. That's something else then typing posts on this board. Problem with technical people is that they have autistic characteristics wanting them to live in a cocoon.
I suggest you invest some of your capital into finding a psychiatrist who can help you. Good luck..:smokin:


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

I have to go............

Ta, Ta

Henry


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

paul said:


> *are you an engineer mycroft? you sound like one. *


This certainly is the joke of 2003 !!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Henry said:


> *I have to go............
> 
> Ta, Ta
> 
> Henry *


Me too.

l8er.:smokin:


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Henry said:


> *When the first GT2`s arrived in the UK the PCCB`s were not ready to be fitted so these cars had steel rotors. When PCCB`s arrived Porsche recalled these cars and changed the brakes over.
> 
> Would Porsche have changed the springs as basically the ceramic rotors are many times lighter than the steel ones?
> 
> Henry. *


I wouldn't know the answer to that... It is most likely that Weissach would have told the UK guys that the car has been set-up for Ceramics and that although the car maybe 'under-par' for a few months when the Ceramics arrive the car will be as designed.

That makes sense to me, Porsche may have relied on the fact that the new car and it's owners only travel on an upward path, what you are proposing might well be a downward path, that is what I fear you are undertaking.

It is most likely that unless you are an exceptional driver you will only notice the occasional 'failing' from the previous Ceramic set-up, the most common being that mid corner the car will develope patter at the friont earlier than previously...


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somberg _*
> That's exactly the kind of reply I expected...
> *


Glad you were not disappointed then.



> _Originally posted by somberg _*
> You have no connection... etc etc *


But they are very interested in my knowledge, people PAY me for it.

I don't 'cut and paste' except from my own previous work, otherwise everything is real time discourse.

If you were lucky to find anyone with the broad depth of knowledge I possess [which is unlikely] then you would be a fool to sack him, what I suspect actually happened was a big idiot sacked a smaller idiot... that's life. 

I am crap at this I-net thing it is very one-dimensional, my lectures are better...

EDIT... the other good thing about lecturing is that you can filter out the stupid and the un-knowledgeable, the I-net is full of failed racing drivers, wannabe racing drivers, blind enthusiasts and Porsche drivers. :smokin:


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

so your a teacher then?


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

No to both your questions.


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

so what are you then? (I wonder what somberg might say to this  )



p.s i am not unlike the rest of them taking the ****, i would genuinely like to know what it is you do considering you believe yourself to know so much.


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

He`s a full time Troll on the Newbury By-Pass 

Henry


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

Just had a blast out in the GT2, I wish the roads were as empty every day of the year!

Happy Boxing Day,
Henry


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Can i book a passenger ride please Henry, seeing as its the season of goodwill to all


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

paul said:


> *so what are you then? (I wonder what somberg might say to this  )
> 
> 
> 
> p.s i am not unlike the rest of them taking the ****, i would genuinely like to know what it is you do considering you believe yourself to know so much. *


Trawl thru the 2000+ posts and try and work it out, nobody so far has 'guessed' right.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Mycroft said:


> *....his local kart track.*


Which track would that be then, Bart ?


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Hahahaha


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

OK guys, Porsches 2004 new open faced crash helmet, who wants one? Group buy?   

Henry 

ps. "The other Ged" at the next GTROC Track Day mate.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Mycroft said:


> *Hahahaha  *



Hahahaha indeed. You have no clue have you.... Xray shows it all..:smokin: 

If you ask me nicely, I'll tell you though. That's the kind of guy I am.:smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

knight said:


> *Can i book a passenger ride please Henry, seeing as its the season of goodwill to all *


No, don't do it. It's dangerous. Wrong configuration and all. Dangrous driver. Car no good for English countryroads.  Ask Dafty for a passenger ride, much better car !   :smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Henry said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See the smile on his face ??? Why would that be...  :smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

paul said:


> *so your a teacher then? *


No, of course not. For that, you need to be able to communicate with people and understand them.


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

Haaaaaaaaa, Haaaaaaaaaaaa 
I wouldn`t even get in a car with me! 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Myskid is a Troll 24/7 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Porsche driver is smiling because he hasn`t wasted all his money on a GTR   


Henry.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Communicate?

This thread was as dull as ditchwater, full of dreary images of porkers painted in garish colours to disguise their inate ugliness, the thread was dull, it only communicated just how dull the car and its' drivers are... it took a staggering 78days to produce the first 245 posts... since MY arrival, there has been 330 posts in less than 10 days...

So we can conclude that:_

1/. I am more interesting than all your Porsches and you Porsche owners combined.

2/. You are all as dull as that stagnant pool of ditchwater.

3/. My car its' design, its' shape is superior to the On Anna-bollicks-Boxster clones you drive.

4/. I am just plain and simply smarter than you and I made the right choice of keeping clear of the 'Stuttgart-Go-Kart'...


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

> ps. "The other Ged" at the next GTROC Track Day mate.



I'll be there


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

somberg said:


> *See the smile on his face ??? Why would that be...  :smokin: *


He feels great and superior, after having blitzed the Tommies into the sea in his Porsche design Panzer!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Mycroft said:


> *Communicate?
> 
> This thread was as dull as ditchwater, full of dreary images of porkers painted in garish colours to disguise their inate ugliness, the thread was dull, it only communicated just how dull the car and its' drivers are... it took a staggering 78days to produce the first 245 posts... since MY arrival, there has been 330 posts in less than 10 days...
> 
> ...


Ah, Mr. Troll finally crawled from under his stone. And now he also acts like he's the Queen of England.

"We, Mycrap, herewith conclude that....

1. we're a complete and utter a$$hole who like the sight of ourselves in the mirror every morning day in, day out.

2. although we can cut-and-paste we don't know anything about practicalities of our cars. We even started to talk about testing a berillium-copper intercooler piping setup whilst not finishing that project. We noticed in time that that was a complete failure, as we are in fact ourselves.

3. we have our brain xrayed and it clearly shows how small it is, yet we think it is bigger.

4. we think we are increasing the amount of posts in this thread because we are sooo interesting, yet fail to see and decline the fact that we are not interesting at all and that the increase in posts is purely caused by the fact that people (well, not really, we are the people, you are not) take the **** out of us..

5. we are also denying the fact that a Yotota Supersoaker is in fact an ugly piece of sh1t on 4 wheels, full of electronics to guid silly buggers like us over English countryroads..

6. we are furthermore denying any invites to come off our silly little island called the UK and interact with other human beings. We don't need human beings, after all there's only one: us."

Signed by Mycrap, Queen of Nobrainland, King of the Crapper, Lord of the Brown Ring.:smokin:  


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA !!!!!!!!! You're THE joke of 2003, Dafty...  Thanks ever so much for giving us the chance to p1ss on you shoes and tell you that it's raining. I do hope we can waste some more time to continue this way in 2004 !!!! :smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Bratwurst said:


> *He feels great and superior, after having blitzed the Tommies into the sea in his Porsche design Panzer! *


hehe...


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

I'd like to apologize to HM the Queen of England. Mycrap is in no way fit to be called a human being, let alone to be compared with HM.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

somberg said:


> *I'd like to apologize to HM the Queen of England. Mycrap is in no way fit to be called a human being, let alone to be compared with HM. *


Don't apologise to that mongrel, the product of generations inbreeding of euro-trash and her real surname is Saxe-Coburg-Gotha, 'Elizabeth Windsor' your havin' a laff, she is the Queen of England only to some, not me. Married some Greek guy and produced another generation of mongrels, but we digress.

You remain dull, your car remains dull. [despite the dreadful mask of Yellow]

Porsche... the dull choice of the unimaginitive.


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

For comparison purposes. Which do we think looks better, and which is the dull one?

Toyoyta Soarer:










or Porsche:


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

To be fair, paul:

-A Soarer looks bland in stock trim (especially those alloys, I hate the similar stock alloys on a Supra, but a Supra looks much better, especially with body modifications), but with body modifications, a Soarer doesn't look bad at all, in fact it looks aggressive (you could say that about a lot of cars).

-The image for the Porsche is not working - but today's 911s look much better than a Soarer.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

paul said:


> *For comparison purposes. Which do we think looks better, and which is the dull one?
> 
> Toyoyta Soarer:
> 
> ...


Even the server couldn't puke out the Porsche... 'Discernment software' in place no doubt... hahahaha 

Keep posting lads, this is making my day! PMSL


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

I am slowly turning this thread away from the Bananaman-Bolide toward the Soarer, you are my puppets...

I have even managed to get someone else to post a pic of one...

How easily are you lot are maniputaled?


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

hmmmmm that picture works for me??


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

> Keep posting lads, this is making my day! PMSL


Must be because nothing else has made your day in your life, or you may have just forgotten a good day you've had, Mycrack.


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

LSR said:


> *Must be because nothing else has made your day in your life, or you may have just forgotten a good day you've had, Mycrack. *


that'll be the alzheimers again


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

paul said:


> *that'll be the alzheimers again  *


Oops, I forgot - the condition/disease might be contagious - I might have it because I've communicated with the Mycrack himself (what's his real name?)    Not! Sorry mycrack, your on your own!

I wonder how Mycrack manages to post his theories that take up the length of posts and posts  He must get it from Encarta!  :smokin: 

Well I wouldn't expect a reply from the 'Winner' himself any time soon because he has probably forgotten his password  (to Mycrap).


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

'quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by LSR 
Must be because nothing else has made your day in your life, or you may have just forgotten a good day you've had, Mycrack. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

'quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by paul 
that'll be the alzheimers again''
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------





I don't think LSR is senile!

Stupid yes, senile... No!

LSR
Alzheimers is neither contagious nor a disease, it is a degenerative condition, much like being stupid. [see above]


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

It was a joke  you troll.

And the conditions I stated to get the condition would never be true (communication - over the 'net - you can't get a disease from that, influenced maybe, but that is something else).


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

LSR said:


> *It was a joke  you troll *


Really!

Glad you told me, I would never have guessed... hahaha


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Mycroft said:


> *Really!
> 
> Glad you told me, I would never have guessed... hahaha  *


Well with poor memory you may have forgotten the definition of a joke, which would be useful as your a joke yourself.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

I remember that you are 17 going on 9... 

As far as you are concerned, that is all I need remember.


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Mycroft said:


> *I remember that you are 17 going on 9...
> 
> As far as you are concerned, that is all I need remember. *


Good luck remembering it then. In another thread you said I'm 18     :smokin:


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

LSR said:


> *
> I wonder how Mycrack manages to post his theories that take up the length of posts and posts  He must get it from Encarta!  :smokin:
> 
> *


perhaps thats why he keeps repeating himself. he cant remember what he wrote at the top of the page


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

Puke,puke, puke Lexus. How anyone gets turned on by that ugly wedge of plastic crafted Jap dogs turd is far from normal.

Then again the Troll is a little on the strange side   

What happened to the Porsche picture? Moderators, delete that horrible excuse for a car. This is the all new Porsche Forum not a bl00dy Jap namby, pamby, wishy, washy, turdy ,wordy Rest Home for failed old Trolls cars!   

Henry:smokin: 

And extra vomit with bells on as well


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

Lexus..........Puking all over the World!   

Henry:smokin:


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

I like the white socks, she must be a Yank. 

Henry


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Henry, are you not in serious danger of dragging the very bottom of the barrel... I thought you were a cultured individual, granted, you have bad taste in cars but I considered you 'a good sort'... I am disappointed in your last posts... you bring shame upon the GTROC...


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

this was the picture of the porsche posted. no idea why it worked for me but none of you?


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Thanks guys for taking the p1$$ (or should I say puke  ) out of my m8 Mycramp while I was away on family duty.:smokin: 

As for the bottom of the barrel: that's where you are, Mycrofty, trying to work your way up through the crap, Mycrap so to speak. You're such a nice toy to play games with...   :smokin:


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Car... buncle hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

What a beautiful Porsche and in Arctic Silver too.

Troll Croft, I don`t know what you are talking about? No one could be as low as you   
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The all new Maclaren Mercedes has a pad to rotor massaging system to keep the braking system up to a safe working temperature, maybe this is the way forward with the use of ceramic rotors in the future.

On my car I feel the PCCB system is in one word is"dangerous". I have to leave my village at low speed because the road surface is somewhat bumpy.Unless I keep dabbing the brake pedal I have less braking ability than Grandmas shopping trolly.

There is light at the end of the braking tunnel as quite a few people have sent me very useful info on possible solutions, thanks. Because both Guy and me have complained to Porsche they are taking the situation very seriously and are actively searching for an answer which at a guess will be the offer, at a discount hopefully, for the GT3 steel rotor system. In the US one guy has taken Porsche to Court after having a ceramic rotor explode on him at a race track. He has however lost the first round but is gathering infomation and rallying help from others to go to appeal. I`ll find the link and post it tonight as its a good read but more family duties drag me away right now 

Bye,
Henry.

ps. If the lady vomiting offends I`ll remove her..........but I thought that it was better than looking at a Lexus?


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

Henry, dont forget to email Guido!


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Glad you mentioned the MacMerc... the guy who led the design team 'penned my car'... he was at Cal-tech at the time.

Take a look at the detail design and there are loads of things in the MacMerc that started there life in the Soarer...

Even uses the [by licence] the Soarer suspension system...


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*Hi Bratwurst*

Yes I will and thanks very much for the information. My GT2 goes in for Service this Monday and I will be getting their offer of what to do next as well........but I will take my time and get as many options together over the next few weeks. 

Thanks again,

Henry.

____________________________________________________

Iain, (yes I`m addressing you by your name as well as the correct spelling )

Give us the full story regarding the Mac/Merc.......... but take your time as I have to go to Auntie Marys now to be poisoned by her famous Turkey Curry and be bored to death by pipe smoking Uncle Bruce. 

I`ll find the Yank link to the PCCBs tonight.

L8R,

Henry.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Will do but my time is taken up at the moment with this...

http://www.toyotaimportsforum.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2443


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Air cooled.*

I'll be gentle this time since life is so hard for you.  

None of those problems with my aircooled Banana.  :smokin: 

Good luck anyway.:smokin:


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

Andre, 
Making that big step from air-cooled to water-cooled with the imminent arrival of your new GT2 Cubsport will be quite a hard task and take you a long time to get over..............about 5 seconds I reckon  which is about the time you will take to squeeze your 6ft 6in body behind the steering wheel and turn the key  

Henry

Go for Silver.....its sexy :smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*hehe..*

I think I'm going to trust you on your word    :smokin: 

GT2 rocks... :smokin:


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

A little birdie has told me that a very very well known person on this site has choosen Speed Yellow for his GT3 Clubsport, cool or what!

Some colours suit certain cars, British Racing Green for Bentley, Red for Ferrari, Silver for GT2`s  and Big Mercs and Speed Yellow is 100% GT3.

Nissan, the boys are going, no R35 GTR will see many jump ship.............a bad mistake.  

Henry.


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

I see Mywarp has his head up under his dash board today, still that makes a change from being under the bridge, Troll   

I`ve been out in the terrible rain soaked south tonight and all I can say is those who wish to believe the old **** swapping 911 stories from the 70`s please keep on believing and you will undoubtedly grow old, smoke a pipe and pass on repeating the same old crap that someone else has told you. Fools 

Henry


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

GT3 Speed Yellow - very nice..:smokin: 

Silver for GT2.:smokin:  

R35 GT-R ? I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Henry said:


> *I see Mywarp has his head up under his dash board today, still that makes a change from being under the bridge, Troll
> 
> I`ve been out in the terrible rain soaked south tonight and all I can say is those who wish to believe the old **** swapping 911 stories from the 70`s please keep on believing and you will undoubtedly grow old, smoke a pipe and pass on repeating the same old crap that someone else has told you. Fools
> 
> Henry *


The trouble is that those under-the-bridge living fools have an ego bigger than their b0llocks  if existing at all  (no I'm not going to search for them).:smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

somberg said:


> *The trouble is that those under-the-bridge living fools have an ego bigger than their b0llocks  if existing at all  (no I'm not going to search for them).:smokin: *


Even more so: some of them don't have the time to attend to this thread any more due to the usual problems you get when purchasing a cheap, used car :smokin: It starts with the obligatory "o-my-Gawd-the-mileage-isn't-what-they-told-me-darn-am-I-stupid", next thing you know they must dismantle half the car to get some small problem fixed    

My advice to those poor [email protected]: start drinking heavily. Now.:smokin: Knowing those [email protected] aren't stupid, I'm quite sure that's exactly what's been going on for the last few hours  looking at the replies generated on this board. Touchy touchy...


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

I think the Anti PCCB Thread where the American guy is taking on Porsche may have been removed for legal reasons? I couldn`t find it 

but I found this:


Registered: May 2003
Location: san diego, ca
Posts: 111



I read the material you provided. The rotors are a carbon fiber weave that reinforces a Silicon Carbide matrix; i.e., CSiC. Silicon carbides have long been implimented in industry as a very hard , and abrasive material for drilling, surface abrasions, silicon chip etching, etc.
However, becuase the "generic" industrial grade material is impure, it has an operational temp. ceiling of 1000 degrees C. 

Above that it becomes unstable and begins to act as a thermal conductor and a semiconducting material. At 1200 degrees C it begins to oxidize (like I stated), but if the surface is allowed to cool (relativly) the oxidation is slowed by the formation of a surface coating of silicon dioxide, but if the temps remain elevated the oxidation front propgates through the material until the oxidizing agent (incoming oxygen) consumes the reducing agent (the disk material). The reuslt is the dusting/flaking of the disk; akin to chips of rusted metal.

What I believe happens is that the pads overheat, and crumble leading to an abrasion of the rotors. If the pads stay hot, the temps remain in the oxidizing range, and with the leading edge of the disk open to incoming oxygen, the oxidation takes place at a rapid rate. Resulting in the destruction of the rotor.

That's my hypothesis.

Henry Scary reading!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

That sounds scary Henry !


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

But the objective is to get a car that is more comfortable that any Porsche, won't have iffy brakes, be discrete [i.e. can driven without being a target for the rozzers] and what's more all for £10k... oh and the top speed will be 190mph...

It is gonna cost you close on £5k just to get the brakes 'right' on your dreadful 'experimental' car... hope you guys have good life insurance... 

If it ain't one thing then it's another with Porkers, The Stuttgart guys love 'live testing' don't they...

Henry = Porsche Guinea Pig.

Som is next in line for the 'Sh!t I hope this works' game.

hahahaha


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Mycroft said:


> *Som is next in line for the 'Sh!t I hope this works' game.
> *


I wonder what I have to change to the Banana...hmmmm....ponder ponder ponder... PLING.. nothing. It's perfect the way it is.:smokin: 

Now who's having the last laugh here then, Mr. Mycrobe ??  :smokin:


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Sorry, I thought you were 'upgrading' [funny thing to say but, there you go!] to a GT2...

You have not done much because I suppose the poor previous owner did it all...

You could consider changing the colour, the car looks bloody dreadful in Die-eh-ria... direea... squitty-sh!t yellow... hahahaha 

The burden of being a Porsche is bad enough... but in THAT colour?.. Poor car!

Tell me have you had a test for colour blindness?

I'll find you one... 

Go here...

http://www.liquidgeneration.com/sabotage/vision_sabotage.asp


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

That's what happens to you if you buy a Porsche!

PMSL


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

No no don't feel sorry for me, I'm perfectly ok. And so is the previous owner, nothing has changed from the Banana since it was fitted with a handful of lightweight parts by Techart.:smokin: Apart from a different suspension setup that is. :smokin: A suspension setup that will make your Supersoaker look like the ugly pile of very slow country-road crap it in fact is... 
The yellow is in fact the perfect colour to scare the crap out of bad drivers, like you and other women..   

Now then, back to dismantling your newest car then ! Chop chop !!


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

It came with the rollcage then?


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

And the wide wheels?


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Plastic side windows?


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

And the spats?

Spoilers are they original too?

Seems to me that the 'Yellow Mongrel' is some sort of 'Frankenstein'... even spending wild amounts buying the original car, some poor sod spent another fortune getting it right... should have had a respray tho... Tarmac Grey... anything to hide its ugly shape on the road.


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

Myturd,
You are low, I thought you might be useful in our Porsche Chat Room but you are really a sad old turd.

Whats £5K, not alot to me.

You have lost my interest, so I will ignore you.

Henry.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Cruel ain't I!

hahaha... 

I'd certainly liven up the place now wouldn't I?


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Henry said:


> * I will ignore you.
> *


Now, you should have done that 20+ pages ago...


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Aside:- if you were having a serious discussion about your brakes then I would be interested.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

I think Mycrap is trying to make a point here Henry. If only I knew what that is......:smokin: nah, can't be interesting.:smokin: 

Haven't you repaired your Supersoaker II yet Mycrate ? Still time to vomit around ? Now be a good boy and go back to work.:smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Mycroft said:


> *Cruel ain't I!
> 
> hahaha...
> 
> I'd certainly liven up the place now wouldn't I? *


Nope.:smokin:


----------



## Stingray (Dec 21, 2003)

*Myplop*

Heh vomit face, yes you little fly $h1t, what a waste of space you are.

I`ve read the last 10 pages and have to say that you are an idiot and have nothing to add intelligently when put on the spot. 

Poor old Lexus driving retard.

Stingray


----------



## Stingray (Dec 21, 2003)

Infact my prognosis is you should be in a Home for Retards.

Stingray


----------



## DRUM (Nov 30, 2003)

Come visit my farm Troll Boy and try hanging from a hook in my slaughterhouse  

DRUM.:smokin:


----------



## Stingray (Dec 21, 2003)

Well said Drum!

How are the animals on the farm?

Stingray


----------



## DRUM (Nov 30, 2003)

Hello Stingray,

Yes all is quiet on the farm apart from that little runt pig I called Mycroft. He keeps trying to kiss his own **** all the time, sad FCUK  

DRUM


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

You guys make me laugh  

Were has Myfly buzzed off to? Can`t stand the heat sucker!

Henry.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Quiet !!! I hear something !! Listen.....

!&*#^%$%@&*&*(@&*([email protected]$&*@^(@&*$ fcuk those GTR owners *&^@#%!^$^[email protected]%[email protected]$ ouch my finger ! I&@**$^^! |"*(**($& why don't I get the dash out this sh1tpile

OMG That's Mydrop ! He's finally started to work on his luxurious country road cruiser ! It's amazing Mike !!


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Great init!

You just manage to get rid of the in-laws and the bloody in-breds arrive!

Hi guys!

hahaha 

PMSL


----------



## DRUM (Nov 30, 2003)

Ha, Ha

His Jap crate is a joke, he is a joke and it look as though he can`t even afford to fix it. 

Good night I have some milking to do soon,

DRUM


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

So you're an in-bred now then Your Daftyness ?:smokin: That'd explain a lot.:smokin:


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DRUM _*
> Good night I have some milking to do soon,
> *


I bet you have!  

Still laughing...


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Mycroft said:


> *I bet you have!
> 
> Still laughing... *


You'll soon stop laughing, he may be on his way to you.....:smokin:


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

somberg said:


> *You'll soon stop laughing, he may be on his way to you.....:smokin:  *


That would be even funnier and his misfortune.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Stingray... floats like a butterfly, stings like a fish... what an utter twonk!

Keep posting, I know that one half of the 'Psycho-billy-brothers' has left... don't be shy... you CAN be an idiot all on your own... I'm fairly certain of that... give it a go!


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

See ya Drum,
____________________________________________________

Shouldn`t LowlifeCroft be out on the streets begging by now.

Penny for the old sad g1t or Retard Lexpus Owner  

Henry


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Henry said:


> *See ya Drum,
> ____________________________________________________
> 
> Shouldn`t LowlifeCroft be out on the streets begging by now.
> ...



Yeah, see ya mate... go milk your little Boars... ... hurry back now y'hear?

[Is it me or does anyone see 'Wurzel Gummidge' whenever that man posts anything?]

Henry, did you know I have a vacuum cleaner called Henry, strangely, it too is noisey and utterly bloody useless, funny that don't you think?


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

> That would be even funnier and his misfortune.


Tough guy
Now I`m laughing now you complete idiot.

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA...................HA!

Henry.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Henry said:


> *See ya Drum,
> ____________________________________________________
> 
> Shouldn`t LowlifeCroft be out on the streets begging by now.
> ...


Paypal ?:smokin:


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

I love the internet, seriously considering linking this to some websites, they all love seeing porsche owners being made a laughing stock... hahaha


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

PayPal?

Ha, Ha, Ha

Henry.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Have the in-breds left?

Yes!?!

Thank heaven for small mercies.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

I now only have to deal with the pretentious wealthy one and the foreign guy with bad colour sense...


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

Mypoor,
On a serious note, if you would like to borrow a few quid to fix the car just let me know?

I could even pop over to help out, just say the word.

Henry.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Henry said:


> *Mypoor,
> On a serious note, if you would like to borrow a few quid to fix the car just let me know?
> *


Another rather 'tacky' nouveau gesture... slimey...


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Mycroft said:


> *Another rather 'tacky' nouveau gesture... slimey... *


Speaking French now are we ? :smokin:


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

somberg said:


> *Speaking French now are we ? :smokin: *


Is that the best you can do?

Pathetic.


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

I don`t think you will find me ostentatious Troll.

Are you?

Henry


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Som, I have just noticed 'Licenced to kill trolls' you may have a licence, but as all the World can see, you are as good at that as you are at choosing car colours...

PMSL


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Mycroft said:


> *Is that the best you can do?
> 
> Pathetic. *


It's the worst I can do indeed. I've descended down into the dungeon referred to as the "Mycrap level".


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Henry said:


> *I don`t think you will find me AN ostentatious Troll.
> *


Yes, frankly I do!

[just helping you out with the grammar]


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Your Crappyness,

Note that you have P yourself so many times it becomes smelly. Better change your Tena Lady soon.:smokin:


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Still not quite 'on target' Som... keep trying...


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Is that the best you can do ? Pathetic.


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

> That would be even funnier and his misfortune.


I`m still laughing so much, you are so funny.

How would it be his misfortune? 

Would you bore him to death 

Take him for a drive down a bumpy road in the Lexfuss 

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  

Henry.:smokin:


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

somberg said:


> *Is that the best you can do ? Pathetic. *


Well originality would be a good start... you should try it!


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Henry said:


> *I`m still laughing so much, you are so funny.
> 
> How would it be his misfortune?
> 
> ...


Don't tell me, Drum is the middle weight scarecrow dressing champion of the World right?

I hate sh!t-kicking wurzels like him, they are so dumb... what an idiot!

In a battle of wits he arrives armed to the teeth with a spud gun and a few party-poppers... bloody in-bred!


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

Rambo Myninja,Ha, Ha, Ha

You poor old Troll. I`m starting to feel sorry for you now. Are you sure you can afford to be on the internet so long?


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Mycrotch isn't interested. Mysupersoakerdismantler has got no time, Henry. Busy busy busy. And yes he's boring me now. Not very entertaining.:smokin: He's probably run out of steam after a heavy day of misfortune, but hey what can you do, he should have known better, after all it's a Tayato Supersoaker.:smokin: They call it a Lexus, but I'm quite sure that you'll find "Toyota" imprints all over that crappile just like the Lexus of one of my friends had. He has seen the light though, he ditched it. Good for him.:smokin:


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

Looks like the inbred has gone to play with his pipe 

Night, night,

Henry.:smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Fly over Mycroft's nest*

Henry, I really don't understand how on earth someone who believes himself to be fit for staying outside the looney asylum (that's an assumption, I might be and likely are wrong in Mycroft's case) ons a Lexus Soaper, let alone TWO of them. Sad, sad world. But then again, good luck to him. He seems to be happy living in his own little world. Perhaps he should be in an asylum....


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*Andre*

Yep,as Stingray said Mycrap is a sad FCUK 

Bye,
Henry


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

?


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

?


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Henry said:


> *A TROLL IN A FRUIT GARDEN, SUCKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


How appropriate... Henry A TROLL IN A FRUIT GARDEN, SUCKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

? Wot ?

Sucker


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Anyway witless ones I'm off, I will be back tomorrow to humiliate you again and I will post some links here in the meantime, so as to make sure you are appreciated for what you are...


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

Lets get on the next page then or have you wet yourself again


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

Oh I see MyWrist has gone to bed, don`t get your Star Wars Duvet set all sticky again   

Henry.:smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

For some reason or another I get the feeling that Mycroft is just a boring old fart with nothing interesting to say. Of course he totally agrees, albeit that he believes his own song to be very interesting, it's just all the listeners who are wrong.

A TRUE case for psychatrists.:smokin: 

Not wanting to offend anyone, but he must have had his brain damaged during his birth. Or too much Lexus Soarer, alcohol or drugs to name but a few.

I'm sure he's going to bore us with another "o yes you should use this or that cheap stuff and it won't squeek any more" advice very soon. But then again who cares. It's only Mygrappa taking the pi$$ out of innocent people. Yuk.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Hmmm, not been on since Christmas eve. Such a well reasoned and mature debate by all you non-Skyline advocates. 

Henry, glad to see that you're joining the GTROC next year, see you on track. Fancy a little wager, any UK circuit or Spa in May (once I'm up and running again of course)? 

Is it me or has anybody else noticed what all these Porsche converts have in common?


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Peter _*
> Is it me or has anybody else noticed what all these Porsche converts have in common? *


They're not very witty or clever and have no taste?

Am I close? 

hahaha 

EDit... got it!

They are loudmouths... what's me prize?


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Peter said:


> *
> Is it me or has anybody else noticed what all these Porsche converts have in common? *


Indeed your name doesn't have to be Nobel in order to know that it's owning a Porsche that these converts have in common. It's also something else but I'm not going to tell just yet. It isn't hard though.:smokin:


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Peter, what about ol' Drum and Stingray?

The forum has found a couple of real idiots there dontcha think...

A hick muppet-crunching wurzel and his inbred uncle-cousin, there should be a law against it... oh... there is!


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Perhaps Iain (couldn't possibly comment) but not what I had in mind....  Actually, it is a serious observation.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Mycroft said:


> *Peter, what about ol' Drum and Stingray?*


 Was more thinking about 'our' boys, you know, the 'old timers'....


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Mycroft said:


> *They're not very witty or clever and have no taste?
> 
> Am I close?
> 
> ...


Note that no-one read your "post" in between your much-needed "edit". 

And no, you haven't "got it". Not only w.r.t. Peters' post, but also w.r.t. anything else....:smokin:


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Hello Somme, back for another defeat?

You are a glutton for punishment little soldier, you really are!


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Peter said:


> *Was more thinking about 'our' boys, you know, the 'old timers'....  *


'Has-beens... is that what you mean?

hahaha


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Peter said:


> *Was more thinking about 'our' boys, you know, the 'old timers'....  *



Well, Peter, at least you're thinking now.  Continue to do that and you'll be ok. :smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Mycroft said:


> *Hello Somme, back for another defeat?
> 
> You are a glutton for punishment little soldier, you really are! *


Can't be defeated by a troll called Mycrapcroft..


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

somberg said:


> *Well, Peter, at least you're thinking now.  Continue to do that and you'll be ok. :smokin:  *


 You'll not draw me in as easily as that Andre. I wonder if you're thinking along the same lines as me though....?


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

somberg said:


> *Well, Peter, at least you're thinking now.  Continue to do that and you'll be ok. :smokin:  *


Peter, that isn't patronising at all... is it?


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

somberg said:


> *Can't be defeated by a troll called Mycrapcroft.. *


That's the spirit, just like my old tin soldiers, 'never give up'...


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Mycroft, you're only decorum. Learn to live with it. The real debate is invisible.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Mycroft said:


> *Peter, that isn't patronising at all... is it? *


 Of course it was Iain but I'll ignore it, for now.....


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

somberg said:


> *Mycroft, you're only decorum. Learn to live with it. The real debate is invisible. *


Christ alive! what the hell does that gibberish mean? 

I'm decorum? eh???

The real debate is invisible... like your wit and intellect?


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Peter said:


> *Of course it was Iain but I'll ignore it, for now..... *


Daddy speaking...


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Mycroft said:


> *Christ alive! what the hell does that gibberish mean?
> 
> I'm decorum? eh???
> 
> The real debate is invisible... like your wit and intellect? *


Now don't you get snappy with me.

Yes, you're decorum Iain.

Learn to live with it.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

somberg said:


> *Now don't you get snappy with me.
> 
> Yes, you're decorum Iain.
> 
> Learn to live with it. *


Can I quote you?

hahahaha

hahahaha

hahahaha


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Guys,

We're gone page 35 of what is essentially mindless drivel. Fun, but still mostly worthless crap that suggests some kind of Porsche exodus. 

That's fine, but please remember this is a GTR forum and I ask you respect the existing users.

Cem


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

OK, cool with me... it has been fun... I am off to find a Porsche forum... I have developed a taste for Pork... invariably overcooked... 

PMSL.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Peter said:


> *You'll not draw me in as easily as that Andre. I wonder if you're thinking along the same lines as me though....? *


I'm not the one drawing anyone into anything. It's the subject self doing all the work.  
Don't know about your "lines", I do know about mine though. They could very well be parallel.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

somberg said:


> *It's the subject self doing all the work.  *


 Hmm, does Babelfish do Dutch to English translations? Anyway, there is a commonness amongst you boys so I can see half a reason to jump ships, enough said, goodnight!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Peter said:


> *Hmm, does Babelfish do Dutch to English translations? Anyway, there is a commonness amongst you boys so I can see half a reason to jump ships, enough said, goodnight! *


Don't know, I do have the impression you know what I mean though. Please feel free to ask in case you don't understand something.. And I also have the impression you'd like to be able to handle the Dutch language as well as I handle the English language  you silly islander. More importantly though, I feel like you're frightened by this "jump ship thing" (your words), more than you'd like to admit. It's getting into your mind and has so for the last few weeks. You're afraid of it. And it makes you snappy too, just like our "friend" Mycrap, but in a totally different way. At the end of the day, whatever you do or want, it's fine with me. I respect that, you will also have to respect choices of others (within given limits of the law of course). But I've told you that before haven't I.

Goodnight to you too.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Tut, tut, Andre, resorting to name calling yet again to try to get your own point of view across. It doesn't do you any favours you know.

Now I see what owning a Porsche is about, world domination, well in your mind anyway. At least your last post shows that our thoughts as to why you've jumped ships are poles apart. 

As for me being frightened by the idea, you really do have a vivid (well, bizarre would be more accurate) imagination, congratulations. I'm sure it's the product of a good education. 

Night, night, sleep tight!


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

> Henry, glad to see that you're joining the GTROC next year, see you on track. Fancy a little wager, any UK circuit or Spa in May (once I'm up and running again of course)?


Hi Pete,
GTROC Member........Never, what a sham. Quitting would be your salvation.

Anytime, anywhere.........Yeah, Spa sounds good to me or the Ring, join us in April, enjoy how life used to be before the handbags

Good luck with the rebuild.

Henry


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

Pete,
Who is doing the rebuild? Abbey? Are you going for a big spec? I`d love to know.

Henry.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Thanks Henry.  I'll look forward to some fun on track then, I'm sure £100k should make all the difference! 

Abbey do the rebuild, now that would be interesting....

No, I've decided to go new, either an uprated Nur spec or possibly a Top Secret engine. I'm happy to stick at the sort of power I was running but I want to incorporate all the right parts to ensure reliability on track, baffled sump, oil and water pumps, etc. Will keep to the 2510s too.

I'll keep my engine and either rebuild to stock or strip it and sell the good bits.

Btw, being totally serious, what have you got against the GTROC, I thought that you wanted to be a member this year but didn't want to pay?


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Peter said:


> *Tut, tut, Andre, resorting to name calling yet again to try to get your own point of view across. It doesn't do you any favours you know.
> 
> Now I see what owning a Porsche is about, world domination, well in your mind anyway. At least your last post shows that our thoughts as to why you've jumped ships are poles apart.
> 
> ...


What a ridiculous post. I'm not going to respond to this otherwise then telling you that you indeed have no idea whatsoever. I suppose it was a bit too late for you yesterday morning...


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

Hi Pete,
I`m far too raw for the GTROC and its now missing alot of its key members. Apart from the Track Events its very boring, I`m not a "us" and "them" type, I prefer the mixed bag. Thats why I hope me and a few of my mates(some being your friends as well) will recieve invites from you to attend your Track Days.It would be bl00dy dire if every car on track was a Skyline, likewise if every car was a Porsche.We will invite you.

Getting a new pre-built engine is the way to go, Andre`s got a fabulous 2.7litre brand new engine in his Garage plus about 3 others for sale right now.

"The Waiting Time" and "All the B0ll0X" made me walk away from an excellent car............but no violins from me mate as I`m so very happy with my car. It`s everything I ever wanted in a car. I`ll take you for a lap or two soon.

Henry.


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

Andre, I`m trying to sell Peter one of your engines....be nice to him   

Henry


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Henry said:


> *Andre, I`m trying to sell Peter one of your engines....be nice to him
> 
> Henry *


Peter, good friend...       Henry told me you might be in for a new engine     hehe....:smokin:


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Peter said:


> *No, I've decided to go new, either an uprated Nur spec or possibly a Top Secret engine. I'm happy to stick at the sort of power I was running but I want to incorporate all the right parts to ensure reliability on track, baffled sump, oil and water pumps, etc. Will keep to the 2510s too.
> *


So what kind of money do they run at, compared to a Mine's engine?


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

I don`t think Peter gets up until midnight, hello.

Henry


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Talking about silence: looks like Mr. Scarlet is gagged too..:smokin:


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

When the old Soaker Retard arrives we will know about it 

As soon as he opens his toothless trap there is always a strong smell of Bull 

Hello Troll are you there?   

Henry


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

BTW have I told you that I like that yellow GT2 in your avatar   :smokin:


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Well as the guy who pays the bills asked us to stop... I did.

What part of stop don't you understand?


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

I`ve got us a special dispensation from God (Cem  ) for tonight........so party on :smokin: 

How`s the Soakers heating problem going ?

Henry.


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

The GT2 in Yellow was unreal, it was in the carpark opposite the Porsche Factory. I`ve got a few more pictures of it stuck in my old PC. I will try and get them out over the next few days.


Iain (Mycroft) Yeah your right lets cool it, great fun.

Henry.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Yeah let's cool it.  Or start repairing the cooler (that's valid for you Iain  ).

Looking forward to those yellow GT2 pictures, Henry ! 

Andre, Porsche 993 RS and 996 GT2 fan by accident.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Henry said:


> *I don`t think Peter gets up until midnight, hello.
> 
> Henry *


 Evening girls....  Been on the Merlot and Shiraz this evening so wotchit!


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

Morning Peter and a big hello to Andrea and Henry also Mycroft. Chaps I have to say you have been busy with this thread, where its going or been I really have no idea to be honest. 

...Ian


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

What is with the rotten banana? Has it been sold yet or traded in for a GT2??


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

I've seen it very recently, and might be fitted with ultra bright HID lights, so you can see it coming in your rear view mirror


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

yeah, right. With all the torque he has? HA!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

I have more torque than you, Wuerstschen !


----------



## Bratwurst (Oct 3, 2003)

ah, the turbos have been installed. Nice!


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

PMSL you lot, haven't read this thread since before christmas. Always amusing to see mycrud being shown to be the senile old troll that he is. Even funnier that he always thinks he's the "Winner" when everyone else is just laughing at him.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Thorin said:


> *PMSL you lot, haven't read this thread since before christmas. Always amusing to see mycrud being shown to be the senile old troll that he is. Even funnier that he always thinks he's the "Winner" when everyone else is just laughing at him.  *


ssshhhhh.....you'll wake Mycrotch up....


----------

